# Information required regarding ICTO



## Khamosh.Mujahid

Assalamu-Alikum

I have gone through many posts regarding "How to join Army/Navy/PAF", "Information on ISSB" etc etc. I would like to thank all of those who are sharing their experiences with us. May Allah (SWT) bless you all.

I need some information regarding "Information & Computer Technology Officers (ICTO)", most of the forums deals with the people who want to join defence forces after doing their HSSC. So, if we are a Computer Science graduate, do we have to go through the same procedure for selection? do we have to face same pattern/exercises at ISSB? As far as i know this is a "Short Service Commission", so how much it is different from "Permanent Commission"?

Looking forward for your response. 

JazakAllah!


----------



## ejaz007

As per forum rules please introduce yourself first in members introduction section.


----------



## fatman17

Khamosh.Mujahid said:


> Assalamu-Alikum
> 
> I have gone through many posts regarding "How to join Army/Navy/PAF", "Information on ISSB" etc etc. I would like to thank all of those who are sharing their experiences with us. May Allah (SWT) bless you all.
> 
> I need some information regarding "Information & Computer Technology Officers (ICTO)", most of the forums deals with the people who want to join defence forces after doing their HSSC. So, if we are a Computer Science graduate, do we have to go through the same procedure for selection? do we have to face same pattern/exercises at ISSB? As far as i know this is a "Short Service Commission", so how much it is different from "Permanent Commission"?
> 
> Looking forward for your response.
> 
> JazakAllah!



age qualification is one difference but I think one has to pass ISSB and the PMA trg may be truncated (less than normal)


----------



## noman ahmad

Hmmm!!
Nice.


----------



## ali hadi

dear members. Salam

i wanna know some info regarding induction course of PAKISTAN ARMY as ICTO officers in Corps of Signals.

i have appeared twice before ISSB after my intermediate and now i am currently doing my graduation in Software Engineering.

so my question is that can i apply for ICTO course as per using my 3rd chance? is there any 3rd chance to apply for ICTO after my graduation?

Shall wait for your valuable comments.

regrads 
Syed Ali Hadi.


----------



## ali hadi

because i have heard that one can apply for army as a 3rd chance if he has completed his 16 years of educations. so i shall be completing my 16 years of education on completion of my bachlors. so can i apply in this regard?


----------



## asad ikram

ali hadi said:


> dear members. Salam
> 
> i wanna know some info regarding induction course of PAKISTAN ARMY as ICTO officers in Corps of Signals.
> 
> i have appeared twice before ISSB after my intermediate and now i am currently doing my graduation in Software Engineering.
> 
> so my question is that can i apply for ICTO course as per using my 3rd chance? is there any 3rd chance to apply for ICTO after my graduation?
> 
> Shall wait for your valuable comments.
> 
> regrads
> Syed Ali Hadi.


i think they said 3rd chance wil be for postgraduate.means master degree....but dnt exactly abt that....in army website they was saying telecom engineers can also apply for this but in real advertise there is only software engineering...the army reacruit centres are really full of dumb personals..


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ali hadi said:


> dear members. Salam
> 
> i wanna know some info regarding induction course of PAKISTAN ARMY as ICTO officers in Corps of Signals.
> 
> i have appeared twice before ISSB after my intermediate and now i am currently doing my graduation in Software Engineering.
> 
> so my question is that can i apply for ICTO course as per using my 3rd chance? is there any 3rd chance to apply for ICTO after my graduation?
> 
> Shall wait for your valuable comments.
> 
> regrads
> Syed Ali Hadi.


i think you need to get your graduation degree first n then apply, but someone told me that if you have used your earlier 2 chances in intermediate then you can only apply after doing masters.... the best deal will be to go to the selection center n seek information.. but hurry as i doubt 16th will be the last date for registeration

in the 1st batch of ICTOs (male) they asked for plenty of fields, there were networking, software, telecommunication and eve electrical graduates... but this time they are looking forward to only the software development guys

btw i was selected in the 1st ICTO batch but was late to join PMA so InshaAllah will be going there in may!!! hope to see you there


----------



## ali hadi

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i think you need to get your graduation degree first n then apply, but someone told me that if you have used your earlier 2 chances in intermediate then you can only apply after doing masters.... the best deal will be to go to the selection center n seek information.. but hurry as i doubt 16th will be the last date for registeration
> 
> in the 1st batch of ICTOs (male) they asked for plenty of fields, there were networking, software, telecommunication and eve electrical graduates... but this time they are looking forward to only the software development guys
> 
> btw i was selected in the 1st ICTO batch but was late to join PMA so InshaAllah will be going there in may!!! hope to see you there




well i was told and it is written there also that you need to complete your 16 years education. a Software engineering degree is of 4 years after fsc so it is 16 years in totality.

that is why i was asking.

secondly wat my perception is that post graduation is for those who have done BCS and MCS because both are of 2 years course and in this way they complete their 16 years education but i am completing it with ma bachlors degree as 16 years, so that is why i was asking.

means that those earning a degree of 4 years hey can apply to this course or not????


----------



## ali hadi

last time there was ISSB also for this course in kohat but i guess this time they have finished it...


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ali hadi said:


> well i was told and it is written there also that you need to complete your 16 years education. a Software engineering degree is of 4 years after fsc so it is 16 years in totality.
> 
> that is why i was asking.
> 
> secondly wat my perception is that post graduation is for those who have done BCS and MCS because both are of 2 years course and in this way they complete their 16 years education but i am completing it with ma bachlors degree as 16 years, so that is why i was asking.
> 
> means that those earning a degree of 4 years hey can apply to this course or not????



yeah after earning your 'hons' graduation you have completed your 16 yrs at university!!!

and yes they can apply!!!

but as you said that you have appeared twice in front of ISSB after doing your intermediate and the website says

Candidates rejected twice by ISSB for under graduate courses are eligible for third chance if they have attained post graduate degree.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ali hadi said:


> last time there was ISSB also for this course in kohat but i guess this time they have finished it...


yes there wasnt issb just in kohat but in the other issb centers as well, they have taken out issb because the interviewers have the very basic technical knowledge and they reject alot of guys who are technically very strong... btw were you at kohat?? during which dates?


----------



## qasimjan

any one having info about the ICTO test plz share..............


----------



## faisal_qau

Can any one explain about academic test??


----------



## faisal_qau

please share test info of ICTO .specially academic test.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

yaar to be very honest the time i gave it it consisted of 3 parts, 1st was verbal, 2d non verbal and the 3rd was academic!!!

i cant really guide you because i applied on base of networking and this time they are specifically looking for software development people... but mind you the questions that came were hard (though based on MCQs) and most of them belonged to the final year of study..... as they have posted on the website that they are looking for people with expertise in web development, web designing, OOP for SOA / Multitier Architecture, database programming (PL/SQL) in J2EE, VS. NET, ORACLE technologies. just concentrate on that and InshaAllah you will be through, plus you will need all this in the interview as well because the interview is about what you have studied in university.

there were around 25 guys with me, hardly 15 lasted till the academic test and among them 10-12 were able to pass!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Khamosh.Mujahid said:


> Assalamu-Alikum
> 
> I have gone through many posts regarding "How to join Army/Navy/PAF", "Information on ISSB" etc etc. I would like to thank all of those who are sharing their experiences with us. May Allah (SWT) bless you all.
> 
> I need some information regarding "Information & Computer Technology Officers (ICTO)", most of the forums deals with the people who want to join defence forces after doing their HSSC. So, if we are a Computer Science graduate, do we have to go through the same procedure for selection? do we have to face same pattern/exercises at ISSB? As far as i know this is a "Short Service Commission", so how much it is different from "Permanent Commission"?
> 
> Looking forward for your response.
> 
> JazakAllah!


well do you want to join army as an ICTO or as a graduate? for a graduate there is 1 year of training and you will be given the rank of 2nd lieutenant... this is called Short Service Commission or SSC, you can be posted in any corps, infantry, artillery, armor, signals etc

If you want to apply as an ICTO, you will be given 6 months of military training and will be posted as a rank of captain in army's corps of signals, this will be a Direct Short Service Commission or DSSC.

the procedure for SSC will be same as the long course 

1. Preliminary Test and medical
2. ISSB
3. Medical at a CMH near you
4. PMA

for DSSC it is

1. Preliminary test and medical
2. Interview in front of a board formed by GHQ
3. Medical at CMH
4. PMA

in the first batch of ICTO's they were required to go through ISSB as well but this time they have struck it off!!! 

even though there is no issb for the DSSC, if I were you I would have applied for the SSC, the major reason is ICTOs are new, if army people dont feel like keeping it continued the chances of promotion would be quite low, but SSC is an old path and gives you plenty of job security. 

On the other hand if you join SSC and you end up being retired at the rank of major or colonel (mind you hardly 4&#37; of the officers reach the brigadier rank) you wont have any experience apart from army and you will have to search really hard for a job, while if you retire on the same rank as an ICTO you will be a professional graduate with experience of his field and in the current blooming market of IT industry it wont be hard for you to find a job.

Choice is yours!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qasimjan

plz share some info about test.....


----------



## qasimjan

this is qasim from peshawar i done BSIT and now doing MS CS from Fast Uni plz share some info about ICTO test....
thanx in advance....


----------



## z9-ec

According to guidelines of ineligibilities, candidates already twice screened out/twice rejected by ISSB/GHQ/NHQ/AHQ Selection Boards for any types of commission in the Armed Forces 
are ineligible.

However, candidates rejected twice by ISSB for under graduate courses are eligible for third chance if they have attained post graduate degree.


----------



## ali hadi

but even then post graduate degree of completion is woth 18 years of education.

in my view point one can apply even after twice rejection is ISSB if he has completed his 16 years of education.

i have asked it from ma dad also as he is an army officer. he asked from the authoriies they says yes he can apply.

so kindly i want advice from some senior person here....plz plz


----------



## 4arlover

Salam,
I am Adil Awan from Nawabshah.
I have passed out the Initial written test of ICTO on 19-04-2010 Monday.
As the many freinds want to know about the test of ICTO,so it's mine plasure to share the idea of test i have given yesterday !!!
The test taken was online,mean to say taken on Computer if u pass one test then you will move forward to next test either you will fail or u can say screen out from test...
There are 3 part of test;
1) Intelligence Test based on ( Verbal and Non-Verbal Test).
Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.
Non-Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.

2) Academic Test (I have studied 42 Subjects in my University while doing BS(IT), so the question in that test was 50% to 70% from these 42 subjects.
The Academic Test contain 40 MCQS and 40 minutes time .

3) Personality Test. (All questions are in Urdu Language)
only Two choice ( Yes or No )
214 Questions no limit of time 

If anyone needs more information,then you can ask i will try my best to answer your Question ...

One-thing i have to tell you that,i have call for interview and preliminary medical test next week !!!
Need your best wishes and prays to get success in that interview.

Have a nice day !!!
God bless us all.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

4arlover said:


> Salam,
> I am Adil Awan from Nawabshah.
> I have passed out the Initial written test of ICTO on 19-04-2010 Monday.
> As the many freinds want to know about the test of ICTO,so it's mine plasure to share the idea of test i have given yesterday !!!
> The test taken was online,mean to say taken on Computer if u pass one test then you will move forward to next test either you will fail or u can say screen out from test...
> There are 3 part of test;
> 1) Intelligence Test based on ( Verbal and Non-Verbal Test).
> Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.
> Non-Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.
> 
> 2) Academic Test (I have studied 42 Subjects in my University while doing BS(IT), so the question in that test was 50% to 70% from these 42 subjects.
> The Academic Test contain 40 MCQS and 40 minutes time .
> 
> 3) Personality Test. (All questions are in Urdu Language)
> only Two choice ( Yes or No )
> 214 Questions no limit of time
> 
> If anyone needs more information,then you can ask i will try my best to answer your Question ...
> 
> One-thing i have to tell you that,i have call for interview and preliminary medical test next week !!!
> Need your best wishes and prays to get success in that interview.
> 
> Have a nice day !!!
> God bless us all.


your interview is next week?? btw best of luck 

btw at our time we didnt had that personality test... anyways if you got your interview next week you might be joining PMA at end of May!!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ali hadi said:


> but even then post graduate degree of completion is woth 18 years of education.
> 
> in my view point one can apply even after twice rejection is ISSB if he has completed his 16 years of education.
> 
> i have asked it from ma dad also as he is an army officer. he asked from the authoriies they says yes he can apply.
> 
> so kindly i want advice from some senior person here....plz plz


now the best shot will be to go to AS&RC as the people there will let you know if you qualify...


----------



## fksthegreat

Hi ppl,

This is Furkan from Rawalpindi. I have also applied for ICTO and have cleared the initial test and medical on 19 april, physical test will be on 23 april at 6 am in race course ground rawalpindi.

There are 2 questions which are being asked by most of the candidates and no clear answer can be found. please share your knowledge about:

1) Will there be ISSB for ICTO or not?
2) When the batch is going to join PMA i.e. date and no. of seats for ICTOs. (If anyone know the total number of ICTOs in the last batch plz share)

Regards


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

best of luck yaar... do keep me updated what became of you

1. No, this time there is no ISSB for ICTO candidates

2. your batch is really going on the fast track so i think you will be joining PMA at end of May... the seats, i am sorry i cant help you with that but i think they should be around 60-70 (not sure)

i was at the interview last time and approximately 30 out of 45 cleared that interview lets say 25 would've cleared that medical as well, but i dont know how many such interviews were conducted!!!

please keep me updated with dates of your interview and stuff like that!!! Best of luck


----------



## qasimjan

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> best of luck yaar... do keep me updated what became of you
> 
> 1. No, this time there is no ISSB for ICTO candidates
> 
> 2. your batch is really going on the fast track so i think you will be joining PMA at end of May... the seats, i am sorry i cant help you with that but i think they should be around 60-70 (not sure)
> 
> i was at the interview last time and approximately 30 out of 45 cleared that interview lets say 25 would've cleared that medical as well, but i dont know how many such interviews were conducted!!!
> 
> please keep me updated with dates of your interview and stuff like that!!! Best of luck



with the help of Almighty Allah i cleared all tests and submit form for final interview at GHQ......
plz share ur interview experience at GHQ.....and also the type of questions they asked.... 
thanx in advance.....


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> with the help of Almighty Allah i cleared all tests and submit form for final interview at GHQ......
> plz share ur interview experience at GHQ.....and also the type of questions they asked....
> thanx in advance.....


yaar last time they asked for people from different categories, there were IT ppl, telecomm. guys and even electrical engineers... I have a computer networking/software background

the interview was held in pindi, in some center near the transit camp, the board consisted of one general, couple of brigadiers n colonels but the one who was asking the questions was a major of balouch regiment!!!

first they asked me about my educational and family background and then started asking the related questions, most of the question related to basic networking i.e. layers, couple of questions about devices used n a few question were related to telecom field which I couldnt answer as i didnt knew the answers!!!! thats was the interview for me but they asked the other guys about their final project and some general knowledge questions like a guy was asked to tell how many agencies are there in FATA and point out their exact location on map!!!

but to be honest it was easy... so when is your interview as the joining letters for PMA will be out on 15th of may, this means you all should be done with your interview and medical by then!!!


----------



## qasimjan

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yaar last time they asked for people from different categories, there were IT ppl, telecomm. guys and even electrical engineers... I have a computer networking/software background
> 
> the interview was held in pindi, in some center near the transit camp, the board consisted of one general, couple of brigadiers n colonels but the one who was asking the questions was a major of balouch regiment!!!
> 
> first they asked me about my educational and family background and then started asking the related questions, most of the question related to basic networking i.e. layers, couple of questions about devices used n a few question were related to telecom field which I couldnt answer as i didnt knew the answers!!!! thats was the interview for me but they asked the other guys about their final project and some general knowledge questions like a guy was asked to tell how many agencies are there in FATA and point out their exact location on map!!!
> 
> but to be honest it was easy... so when is your interview as the joining letters for PMA will be out on 15th of may, this means you all should be done with your interview and medical by then!!!



Thanx a lot for sharing such a useful information.....they told us that the interviews will be held in the 2nd week of may....
plz tell me what is the ratio of there selection???? from peshawar center we are 15 candidates .......
i done certification in oracle developer having more than one year experience in development and doing MS CS from Fast but still nervous about the interview...
what kind of candidates they actually looking for......?


----------



## usmanamjad87

Hmm nice to know, and see you people here..!! I appeared in tests frm Karachi center...!! We after all the tests etc are 14 people left, whose forms are sent to GHQ....!! Lets C what will happen..!! Just praying to Allah for the better decision in my favour..!!


----------



## usmanamjad87

@VrSoLdIeRs: Are u selected dude last year?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> Thanx a lot for sharing such a useful information.....they told us that the interviews will be held in the 2nd week of may....
> plz tell me what is the ratio of there selection???? from peshawar center we are 15 candidates .......
> i done certification in oracle developer having more than one year experience in development and doing MS CS from Fast but still nervous about the interview...
> what kind of candidates they actually looking for......?


welll i dont know, because PMA opens in the last week of may, and you need to be done with your medical n interview by then... lets see!!!

well we were the first batch and the ratio was quite high in mine yaar, they just rejected 2 guys, rest made it across!!!

i wont be hard as they will ask you the basic questions, i think even in the interviews of private companies they ask you just the basic questions, but be ready for everything, especially whatever you have studied. Just be confident yaar, they are looking for someone who can adopt army lifestyle (i.e. is confident and smart) and he should posses enough knowledge to work in the field!!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

usmanamjad87 said:


> @VrSoLdIeRs: Are u selected dude last year?


yes i was selected but had some issues in the medical n i appealed to the medical board, i did clear it but it took around 1 month for the whole process as i was too late to join the course they told me i will be going to PMA in May along with the doctors (next ICTO batch wasnt planned back then)

best of luck with everything, just keep me updated with your interview dates n stuff as i might be going to PMA with you guys!!!


----------



## qasimjan

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> welll i dont know, because PMA opens in the last week of may, and you need to be done with your medical n interview by then... lets see!!!
> 
> well we were the first batch and the ratio was quite high in mine yaar, they just rejected 2 guys, rest made it across!!!
> 
> i wont be hard as they will ask you the basic questions, i think even in the interviews of private companies they ask you just the basic questions, but be ready for everything, especially whatever you have studied. Just be confident yaar, they are looking for someone who can adopt army lifestyle (i.e. is confident and smart) and he should posses enough knowledge to work in the field!!!!



thanx a lot dud.....lets hope for the best.....


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> thanx a lot dud.....lets hope for the best.....


you are welcome, i will be waiting for updates!!!


----------



## fksthegreat

They have rejected me because i could not run 1.7 km in 7.5 minutes. 

 They actually require athletes not software engineers, who can run back when the war starts.


----------



## qasimjan

fksthegreat said:


> They have rejected me because i could not run 1.7 km in 7.5 minutes.
> 
> They actually require athletes not software engineers, who can run back when the war starts.



sorry to say.....but if someone is not physically fit then how can they consider be for the Pak Army.....and those run back who are cowered and not physically fit........other wise 
hum tu mitt jayen gey aey arzay watan lekin tum ko.....
zinda rehna hai qayamat ki seher honey tak......


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

fksthegreat said:


> They have rejected me because i could not run 1.7 km in 7.5 minutes.
> 
> They actually require athletes not software engineers, who can run back when the war starts.


thats sad to hear that, but then again PMA routine is pretty tough and 6 months survival wont be that easy.... plus they dont need just software programmers they need officers, you might need to command soldiers in war... as my father told me there was this doctor who was awarded sitra e jurat as he rallied all the cooks n non fighting troops to protect their post as indian army flanked them in war and the regular forces were too far to come back in time!!!

but then again this means that Allah has planned something better for u..


----------



## usmanamjad87

Well...!! I got interview call for 5th of May... Plz share some info regarding Interview..!!! Will be thankful to u..!! Also if anyone hav interview before 5th, then post it after ur interview..!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hey usman how was the initials?i was selected in las124th long cource but broke by arms so couldnt go.....som planing to go for issb again in sep or november.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

@ usman i think i am the only one on this forum who appeared for an ICTO interview and i have posted whatever i knew already... best of luck!!!

@Pakistani Nationalist... i think they will offer posts in july-august now... i think this time they will be asking for 60&#37; marks in HSSC


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> @ usman i think i am the only one on this forum who appeared for an ICTO interview and i have posted whatever i knew already... best of luck!!!
> 
> @Pakistani Nationalist... i *think they will offer posts in july-august *now... i think this time they will be asking for* 60% marks in HSSC*



Dude are u talking about 126 LC for PMA?coz tht would be offered in november.......and how do u think they have raised it to 60% it has been 50% since past 63 years they cant just change it........maybe to 55% but not just jumpt 10% so fast.
Anyways are u selected in ISSB?and if yes tell me how was the initials and ISSB? i did ISSB from quetta it was pretty simple....how was yours any tips and wat about ur initials?
Wats the age crecteria..im 19 going to be 20 his year...advice and stuff .PM me.


----------



## qasimjan

@usman best of luck...........
plz share if got any info about interview.....


----------



## usmanamjad87

@VrSoLdIeRs:

Well dude yes u r the only one I think so too..!! The lucky one 
Anyways ..!! I want to bother u a bit if you allow..!! Well yes u shared your experience..!! But please discuss in detail THE COMPLETE SITUATION. Means, what was your educational background, experience, knowledge about tools etc and languages like java etc?? Further more discuss how was the interview day? Means what was you wearing, How you reported,? What was you thinking? Any nurvousness? And how u overcame dat? When you entered room what was the scenario there? How many people,.. there arrangement? First greeting whether said by u or them..?/ There start or first attack?/ The mistakes u did, and the blunders u thought u did.. and how you handeled any dangling situation... Similarly till end...!! Quote the questions the asked too.. !! Means this will be like your SUCCESS STORY, and will be too much helpful for people like me..!!! Means we got a complete picture of interview day after reading dis. This will giv us confidence..!! And we will be thankful to you forever


----------



## usmanamjad87

@Pakistani Nationalist: Well dude initials were quite good..!! Our initials are different frm u people of LC..!! We had subject test of Computer science in my case, and then physical, medical etc, then Psychological test, which u people give in ISSB, we appeared in it ....!! Then we r going to hav final interview on 5th May..!! Lets C what will happen 
Thanx for wishing me..!! 

Need prayers of all of you


----------



## usmanamjad87

@qasimjan: Thanx man..!! Pray for me too..!!  Best of luck to u too..!! 


@VrSoLdIeRs: Yar Did u knew dat u r selected or not just after interview? Or how many days after interview u got call?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

usmanamjad87 said:


> @qasimjan: Thanx man..!! Pray for me too..!!  Best of luck to u too..!!
> 
> 
> @VrSoLdIeRs: Yar Did u knew dat u r selected or not just after interview? Or how many days after interview u got call?


well we were the first batch of ICTO so things might be different this time.... we all were sitting in a room and they called two guys out... then a man came n told us rest of you are selected n he issued us the letters for medical right away.. so right after the interview we knew that we are selected


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dude are u talking about 126 LC for PMA?coz tht would be offered in november.......



see 125 was advertised in november

125 Long Course

and they have to go to PMA in May... the next advertisement will be around june-july to enable the course to reach PMA in november.. hope you get my point



> and how do u think they have raised it to 60% it has been 50% since past 63 years they cant just change it........maybe to 55% but not just jumpt 10% so fast.


it was 4-5 weeks ago there was a huge advertisement (it was big as the whole page) in Jang... they were encouraging balouchi guys to join the army and it stated that they are planning to raise the bar to 60% in the next LC but for balouchi guys it will be 50%... i might have misread it, as it was quite a while back



> Anyways are u selected in ISSB?and if yes tell me how was the initials and ISSB? i did ISSB from quetta it was pretty simple....how was yours any tips and wat about ur initials?
> Wats the age crecteria..im 19 going to be 20 his year...advice and stuff .PM me.



to be very honest i didnt clear ISSB but i fell among the top in the 'not recommended' candidates n perhaps they fell short of the required number so they called me for the interview

here is what i went through in ISSB
http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-defence/6695-issb-questions-answers-6.html#post762092

initials consisted of verbal, non verbal and computer related questions (as i was applying for ICTO) our ISSB was a bit different as we only had group discussion, group planning, group task and half group task... mine was at ISSB in kohat there were like 160 ppl there only 10-11 got selected 

if there is anything else just ask!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

usmanamjad87 said:


> @VrSoLdIeRs:
> 
> Well dude yes u r the only one I think so too..!! The lucky one
> Anyways ..!! I want to bother u a bit if you allow..!! Well yes u shared your experience..!! But please discuss in detail THE COMPLETE SITUATION. Means, what was your educational background, experience, knowledge about tools etc and languages like java etc?? Further more discuss how was the interview day? Means what was you wearing, How you reported,? What was you thinking? Any nurvousness? And how u overcame dat? When you entered room what was the scenario there? How many people,.. there arrangement? First greeting whether said by u or them..?/ There start or first attack?/ The mistakes u did, and the blunders u thought u did.. and how you handeled any dangling situation... Similarly till end...!! Quote the questions the asked too.. !! Means this will be like your SUCCESS STORY, and will be too much helpful for people like me..!!! Means we got a complete picture of interview day after reading dis. This will giv us confidence..!! And we will be thankful to you forever



dude you dont have to put it that way  i mean here is an example when gen. niazi was promoted people would have thought how lucky he is, but if you ask him now he would say that he would've been happy to retire at the rank of brigadier then to have this list of stains against his name!!! so not everyone who is a step further is successful 

my education background is i did a 3 yr diploma in various langs, java, .net, VB, oracle etc this diploma allowed me to go abroad n earn a graduation degree but just studying 1 year in a uni. i went to UK did my graduation in networking as i liked it better then programming... I came back in august last year n since then my documents are with army and am unable to work... hence i dont have any 'in field' experience

i was wearing just a normal full sleeves shirt n a tie, adn yeah trousers as well  at that time we had to go through ISSB as well that i was unable to clear but still they called me. there were around 47 ppl called on that day something like 35 reported and apart from 2 rest cleared it!!!

we sat there for 1-2 hours then they started calling the candidates one by one, a guy there had notes about some basics of networking, in the meantime i went through it!!!

as i went in for the interview the board consisted of one general, couple of brigadiers n colonels but the one who was asking the questions was a major of balouch regiment!!!

the seating arrangement was just like a U and you were sitting in the empty part of U  i was a lil nervous, every interview i have given in my life (they have been very few of those) in the start i stop thinking about my feelings i.e. nervousness and simply concentrate on the questions being asked.... and NO i am not confident but sometimes things just happen

the general was the first to have a go at me, he said just relax (that really helped my nerves) asked some questions regarding my educational background and family n then the major started firing questions at me most of the question related to basic networking i.e. layers, couple of questions about devices used n a few question were related to telecom field which I couldnt answer as i didnt knew the answers!!!! thats was the interview for me but they asked the other guys about their final project and some general knowledge questions like a guy was asked to tell how many agencies are there in FATA and point out their exact location on map!!!

then the general asked the brigs n colonels that if they have to ask anything thing they said NO, we are fine. I was allowed to leave... the results were announced right away and we were given letters for medical board...

i made a few mistakes when it came to devices in networking it was something regarding modem, i cant remember the questions exactly as the interview was held in start of november 09.. it has been quite a while since then!!!!


----------



## usmanamjad87

@VrSoLdIeRs: Hmmm nice.. Gud explaination..!! Thanx dear. It would help me alot..!! What I got frm what u said is dat take it normal, nothing will be difficult etc..!! Just stay confident and prepare abt my subject  Thankyou.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

usmanamjad87 said:


> @VrSoLdIeRs: Hmmm nice.. Gud explaination..!! Thanx dear. It would help me alot..!! What I got frm what u said is dat take it normal, nothing will be difficult etc..!! Just stay confident and prepare abt my subject  Thankyou.


yeah thats right.. be what you are, they arent looking for high scorers or supermen of IT, and concentrate on you subject as thats the ting they will be asking questions from

I am glad that i could've been of some help


----------



## usmanamjad87

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yeah thats right.. be what you are, they arent looking for high scorers or supermen of IT, and concentrate on you subject as thats the ting they will be asking questions from
> 
> I am glad that i could've been of some help



Thankyou very much dear...!!! And nice to see your attitude of helping...!! very few people hav dios... u r like me  lolz..!! Wish to go to PMA togather 

Pray for me. TC.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

InshaAllah you will make it through


----------



## spacepk

Hello,

I am frm khi and I passed the initials (which I didnt expect =D), now my interview is on 5th. 
There is one funny thing. I am actually a Netwoking Guy. I have Passed CCNA with 99% marks. But this ICTO course is for developers only (acc. to the advertisement). 

So I want to ask *VrSoLdIeRs* whether I have some chance of passing the interview or not?
Should I tell them clearly that I dont have much experties in development side and I am networking personal? Or should I hide the truth?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey Vsold...dude i dont have a balouchistan domicile ..my father is an army officier so no concessions for me there.And people of FATA,Balouchistan and Azad Kashmir have a relaxation of 5&#37; or 45% marks in intermediate.
Anyways dude reguarding 60% marks are u talking about graduation or intermediate?
And if a graguate applies wat will be his marks cricteria?Bcoz even the advertisement says 50% clearly and no note about changing it to 60% in future...also is tht advertisement is for 125 which is going for ISSB in november i guess?November or september 2010?
But im asking about the next L.C?when will its initials be held?


----------



## matrixology

I am doing BS(CS) Hons from Punjab University and my CGPA is 2.99 till 7th semester. My degree will officially complete on 12th July. Will they accommodate me if i get selected? also i am waiting for interview call. Pray for me. *VrSoldiers* please help me.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

spacepk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am frm khi and I passed the initials (which I didnt expect =D), now my interview is on 5th.
> There is one funny thing. I am actually a Netwoking Guy. I have Passed CCNA with 99% marks. But this ICTO course is for developers only (acc. to the advertisement).
> 
> So I want to ask *VrSoLdIeRs* whether I have some chance of passing the interview or not?
> Should I tell them clearly that I dont have much experties in development side and I am networking personal? Or should I hide the truth?


when you did graduation, you would've studied some subjects related to programming/database as well right? just go through em one, I am a networking guy as well but last time in the advertisement they asked for networking and telecomm. guys.... so your another shot could be to wait till the next batch is launched, they might ask for networking ppl then!!!

and yeah dont hide the truth that you are a network admin, 1st your degree will be speaking already 2ndly you will be given more respect for telling the truth rather then lying and getting caught!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> I am doing BS(CS) Hons from Punjab University and my CGPA is 2.99 till 7th semester. My degree will officially complete on 12th July. Will they accommodate me if i get selected? also i am waiting for interview call. Pray for me. *VrSoldiers* please help me.


are you done with your exams? if yes then you might stand a chance, if no then it will be hard because they wont let you out of PMA... but it will be better to go for the interview and ask the people there!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey Vsold...dude i dont have a balouchistan domicile ..my father is an army officier so no concessions for me there.And people of FATA,Balouchistan and Azad Kashmir have a relaxation of 5&#37; or 45% marks in intermediate.
> Anyways dude reguarding 60% marks are u talking about graduation or intermediate?
> And if a graguate applies wat will be his marks cricteria?Bcoz even the advertisement says 50% clearly and no note about changing it to 60% in future...also is tht advertisement is for 125 which is going for ISSB in november i guess?November or september 2010?
> But im asking about the next L.C?when will its initials be held?


yaar as far as i remember the 60&#37; thing was for FSC/FA... but as i told you i read it way back so am not sure about it

there are two intakes of PMA one in May, and one in Nov..... 125 is going in may and 126 will be going in nov. the advertisement for 126 would be around june-august... just keep checking their website it will be easier that way

as for domicile, bro I really hope i am wrong but just in case if things happen like that you can go for repeating one year of your HSSC just to increase marks, or you can do it the other way around... domicile banwana kaun sa mushkil hai  but you should be ready to answer questions related to that in ISSB!!!


----------



## matrixology

*VrSoldiers* actually my final exams would held on 24th June and result declaration is on 12th July. So, if the training is going to start on 13th july or afterward, i can easily go there. Don't they give grace time or can they recommend me for next immediate batch??


----------



## usmanamjad87

spacepk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am frm khi and I passed the initials (which I didnt expect =D), now my interview is on 5th.
> There is one funny thing. I am actually a Netwoking Guy. I have Passed CCNA with 99% marks. But this ICTO course is for developers only (acc. to the advertisement).
> 
> So I want to ask *VrSoLdIeRs* whether I have some chance of passing the interview or not?
> Should I tell them clearly that I dont have much experties in development side and I am networking personal? Or should I hide the truth?






Hi dude..!! You frm Karachi.. Whats ur name? I m from karachi to and hav interview on 5th. Usman here if u can remember my name


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> *VrSoldiers* actually my final exams would held on 24th June and result declaration is on 12th July. So, if the training is going to start on 13th july or afterward, i can easily go there. Don't they give grace time or can they recommend me for next immediate batch??


i am afraid that wont be the case the grace time (that too under certain circumstances) can be granted upto 4 weeks after start of due course, the course is bound to start at end of may, what i would suggest is go for the interview n tell them your case as well, if they want you to go through then thats quite good, if not you can apply again later this year!!!


----------



## spacepk

usmanamjad87 said:


> Hi dude..!! You frm Karachi.. Whats ur name? I m from karachi to and hav interview on 5th. Usman here if u can remember my name



Hey, I dont remember by name, but would definately remember you by face.

I am jawad (1 of those 2 who were late for the physical test, remeber?). Anyways best of luck dude, and wish me luck too. Btw I am not very hopefull, as I dont have much knowledge in Development field, Do you know any magical pills that I can take and get all the knowledge magically! =p I will just go to interview for fun


----------



## usmanamjad87

spacepk said:


> Hey, I dont remember by name, but would definately remember you by face.
> 
> I am jawad (1 of those 2 who were late for the physical test, remeber?). Anyways best of luck dude, and wish me luck too. Btw I am not very hopefull, as I dont have much knowledge in Development field, Do you know any magical pills that I can take and get all the knowledge magically! =p I will just go to interview for fun





I think you r the guy who thought that time for physical test is 8 instead of 7  Rite? If yes then u knw me too, coz jb parking sa ayay thay to i was the first to meet you... Me, zeeshan and one more person were there...  Anyways  yar bus ya to luck pa hai.. lest c kia hoota hai.. Best of luck to u too


----------



## usmanamjad87

Well tomorrow we Karachi people have interview....!! Hows preparation people..?? And all others wish us best of luck  Lets C what will happen tomorrow. I will update report tomorrow same time after interview


----------



## qasimjan

AoA...
Anyone from peshawar?????
we ppl are still waiting for interview calls......


----------



## Ahmad947

@usman: post your cell no.


----------



## usmanamjad87

Ahmad947 said:


> @usman: post your cell no.



From where u r dude? And why do u need my cell no? You can hav a chat wid me if you want on facebook.


----------



## spacepk

usmanamjad87 said:


> Well tomorrow we Karachi people have interview....!! Hows preparation people..?? And all others wish us best of luck  Lets C what will happen tomorrow. I will update report tomorrow same time after interview



Hey usman! ya it all depends on luck mann! I have not done any prep yet  I am not nervous but rather excited it will be nice experience. Best of luck!


----------



## QuietBit

aoa boys,
anyone from rawalpindi here?

still waiting for the interview call 

good luck to karachi boys for 2moro interview, please post how it went and what you guys faced there.

pindi boys report here


----------



## ali_hassan

hi me too from Rwp didnt get any call hope will get it today or tomorrow inshallah... best of luck for the karachi guys hope i will meet you people in PMA Inshallah


----------



## QuietBit

hey *ali_hassan*,
nice to see someone from pindi.

I think Karachi interviews are going on right now.


----------



## qasimjan

Best of Luck to all karachi guyzzz.......
waiting for interview call...............anyone from peshawar...........
come on peshawar i m alone.......here....


----------



## qasimjan

@QuieBit: AoA...
how many r u guyz selected for interview after physical test????


----------



## ali_hassan

yar round about 30 guys form Rawalpindi.... what about pashawar?


----------



## QuietBit

ali_hassan, i'm assuming you were with us in the batch who cleared physical on first attemp. We had only like 15 guys on final form submission day.
The guys on second and third physical attempts should be less than 10 i think? 

I was thinking Pindi was like 15-20 guys in total :o


----------



## ali_hassan

yeh i was in first phy test but i cleared running in second... if 15 was in first then 7 were cleared in second and about 2 to 3 in third so total are from 22 to 25 ....


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

guys i have created a group on facebook, please join in

ICTO - Pakistan Army | Facebook


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

so guys was there only 1 day for physical test or were some people called on next day as well???


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> so guys was there only 1 day for physical test or were some people called on next day as well???



In pindi, Physical tests were held on 3 days, 
- guys who failed from first batch, were given a second chance to appear for physical test again with second batch of boys.
- guys who failed again in 2nd attempt were given a 3rd chance on 3rd day.


----------



## QuietBit

@*Karachi Guys*,
come on boys, update us on how your interview was. Hopefully you all made it :p
Come back here and report :O


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> In pindi, Physical tests were held on 3 days,
> - guys who failed from first batch, were given a second chance to appear for physical test again with second batch of boys.
> - guys who failed again in 2nd attempt were given a 3rd chance on 3rd day.


i think that there will be like 70 guys in total from pindi... almost same from peshawar.... n lets give lahore n karachi somethings around 100... so that brings up an estimate of around 400 guys in total all over pakistan 

i assume around 150-200 will make it to the PMA!!!


----------



## QuietBit

It'd have been more easier if we knew the numbers of ICTOs needed from current selection :p


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

lolz the guys at GHQ never give clear answers yaar... i have been following em for 7-8 months now... and not even once they gave any certain answer to anything!!!!


----------



## QuietBit

pretty understandable, they might not want the applicants to get relaxed in anyway. So they keep their numbers secret :p


----------



## ali_hassan

yar there were only 25 guys from pindi and there are almost a hundred guys form all over the pakistan and seat are around 30 this is the information i got from a colonel on second phy test day......


----------



## QuietBit

hm, i heard similar 30 boys limit from unverified source.
Lets see how it goes.

yar karachi boys, someone please report about the interviews, how they were.
Still waiting for call letters here :O ...


----------



## ali_hassan

yar wasay ye kia bakwas ha humay call kyun nh aa rahi ?


----------



## QuietBit

ali_hassan said:


> yar wasay ye kia bakwas ha humay call kyun nh aa rahi ?



haha, yea man .. karachi k interviews bhi hogye.. and karachi guys aren't responding to tell what happened :O 

hmm


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

yaar dont worry about seats, as some guys would be declared unfit in medical some failing in the interviews... the chances are high just be ready for the interview as it is the only one where you can put in effort... as for medical that is based on luck!!!


----------



## spacepk

QuietBit said:


> haha, yea man .. karachi k interviews bhi hogye.. and karachi guys aren't responding to tell what happened :O
> 
> hmm



Hello eveyrbody.

I am from Khi, we had our interview on 5th. There were 23 guys in total (including 5-6 guys that had come from hyderbad etc). 12 guys cleared the interview, and got the medical letter on the spot.

The interview was quite easy, they were very friendly. There were 5 people in the room in my time. 1 General, 2 Brigs, and (if I remember correctly) 2 were colonels. My interview consisted of 80&#37; of technical questions, and very little about the personal or psychological questions. So, I think if you have even a decent knowledge of your subjects, than you are good to go.

Just know your subject well, and show what ever you have got in your self.

Currently we are going through a very hectic process of medical examination, we all go there on around 8 am and all we do there is *wait...wait....wait....*, [

Best of luck to all of those who have there interviews scheduled in coming week.


----------



## QuietBit

@ *spacepk*
Thanks for the update and congrats on your success bro. Hope you guys pass medical soon now :p

Can you please tell:
1- what type of non syllabus questions they asked?
2- were any questions related to general knowledge/current affairs?
3- what kind of academic related questions did they ask, since we studied too many subjects in the BS 4 years course, whice ones to focus on?
4- anything else you noticed in interview?

thanks!


----------



## spacepk

QuietBit said:


> @ *spacepk*
> Thanks for the update and congrats on your success bro. Hope you guys pass medical soon now :p
> 
> Can you please tell:
> 1- what type of non syllabus questions they asked?
> 2- were any questions related to general knowledge/current affairs?
> 3- what kind of academic related questions did they ask, since we studied too many subjects in the BS 4 years course, whice ones to focus on?
> 4- anything else you noticed in interview?
> 
> thanks!



*1. *They asked me the following questions only:
........First the asked me to intorduce my self.
........ what your father do?
........ Why you want to join army?
........ Which sports you play?
The non-syllabus questions would vary alot. It all depends on the initial form that you filled. Just make sure that you are ready to give answers about everything that you had written in the form.
........ They also asked me what my friends think about me (both merits and demerits).

*2. * They asked very little questions of G.K, dunt worry about G.K at all, just know your subjects well.

*3. * Since this ICTO entry is for Developers. They would ask you alot of questions about Software Development, SDLC, Database, etc. Few questions that I remembered they asked guys were:

.....Difference b/w functions & procedures
.....In .Net who do you connect to my MSSQL DB.
etc.

*4.* What I noticed from the overall result of KHI is that they really are looking for experienced Developers, with good academic record and working experience. All the guys from KHI (except me ) are very good in their respective fields, and all are working in good, reputable organizations.

Although I have to admit that I myself is not a developer, but I know how the stuff works, so I was able to answer their questions.

Medical tests would take some time (around 1 week), which makes us all pissed off.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

wow thats great!!!! n best of luck for the medical tests!!!

one thing regarding the tests... they take hell load of time as candidates fall on the least important category... and the patients first 

the surgical and medical test would take most of your time... i dont know why they call candidates early in the morning but we only get examined around 1-2 pm

just be patient... and keep one thing in mind if God forbid any of you is declared unfit, dont loose hope, complete the remaining tests and apply for the appeal medical board

if you are declared unfit by the appeal medical board you can never join any of the armed forces throughout your life but on the other hand 70&#37; of the people appealing are declared fit by the board!!!


----------



## QuietBit

@spacepk,
woah, thats some interesting and scary info. They're going as far as VS.net :O
lets hope things go well.

@vrSoldiers,
that ban-4-life thing is pretty dangerous  looks like they've put a risk tag to the appeal medical board. i.e. if you gonna appeal, you gonna take a risk


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> @spacepk,
> woah, thats some interesting and scary info. They're going as far as VS.net :O
> lets hope things go well.
> 
> @vrSoldiers,
> that ban-4-life thing is pretty dangerous  looks like they've put a risk tag to the appeal medical board. i.e. if you gonna appeal, you gonna take a risk


c'mmon thats the last chance we are getting to join the army... so why not give it a full shot??

2ndly if someone is declared unfit this means they have something severe, and it will be caught again whenever he will go through a medical test!!!


----------



## QuietBit

you're right, am not saying that one shouldn't avail this as the lost resort. 

BTW, wat kinda tests are in medical? I know of ECG, xrays, blood test. wat else?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> you're right, am not saying that one shouldn't avail this as the lost resort.
> 
> BTW, wat kinda tests are in medical? I know of ECG, xrays, blood test. wat else?


do you want the details??  lolz

namely they are ENT, Medical, skin, surgical, eyes and dental.. n just a piece of advice, always wear clean underclothing... rest you will know by experience


----------



## qasimjan

spacepk said:


> Hello eveyrbody.
> 
> I am from Khi, we had our interview on 5th. There were 23 guys in total (including 5-6 guys that had come from hyderbad etc). 12 guys cleared the interview, and got the medical letter on the spot.
> 
> The interview was quite easy, they were very friendly. There were 5 people in the room in my time. 1 General, 2 Brigs, and (if I remember correctly) 2 were colonels. My interview consisted of 80% of technical questions, and very little about the personal or psychological questions. So, I think if you have even a decent knowledge of your subjects, than you are good to go.
> 
> Just know your subject well, and show what ever you have got in your self.
> 
> Currently we are going through a very hectic process of medical examination, we all go there on around 8 am and all we do there is *wait...wait....wait....*, [
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who have there interviews scheduled in coming week.



congrats man....
best of luck for ur medical examination............


----------



## qasimjan

finally we are called for interview on monday....
plz pray for us..........


----------



## QuietBit

[delete plz]


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> do you want the details??  lolz


hahaha, i know where that's leading  , we already went through a semi-thorough medical. :p


----------



## spacepk

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> the surgical and medical test would take most of your time... i dont know why they call candidates early in the morning but we only get examined around 1-2 pm
> 
> just be patient... and keep one thing in mind if God forbid any of you is declared unfit, dont loose hope, complete the remaining tests and apply for the appeal medical board
> 
> if you are declared unfit by the appeal medical board you can never join any of the armed forces throughout your life but on the other hand 70% of the people appealing are declared fit by the board!!!



Yes I am actually scared of this medical examination, as I never had any medical examination ever in my life. I am not feeling +ve about this medical thing at all. And yeah, If you appeal against the appeal boared, it would take *more* time, and since this ICTO entry is on a very quick pace, I dont see very bright chances getting declared fit by the appeal board before the start of the course.

By the way dude, whats up with you? Are you going to PMA this time or not? Did they contact you?



qasimjan said:


> finally we are called for interview on monday....
> plz pray for us..........



Good, Best Of luck Mann. May Allah bless all of you...Aameen!



QuietBit said:


> hahaha, i know where that's leading  , we already went through a semi-thorough medical. :p



Lol, Initial medical was nothing comparing to what you will have to face in final medical! trust me =)


----------



## QuietBit

spacepk said:


> Lol, Initial medical was nothing comparing to what you will have to face in final medical! trust me =)



Dang 
thats reassuring!


----------



## matrixology

I called Quetta centre today and they said that training for ICTO's will start somewhere in September?? Please confirm this information....I am from Lahore? Anyone got interview call from Lahore??


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> finally we are called for interview on monday....
> plz pray for us..........


best of luck!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> I called Quetta centre today and they said that training for ICTO's will start somewhere in September?? Please confirm this information....I am from Lahore? Anyone got interview call from Lahore??


no they are wrong... for us the whole process from initial test to final medical took 3 months and your has been done in one month only... its on a fast pace to make you reach PMA at end of May... I have confirmed this with the PA directorate that the PMA call letters will be issued for the ICTOs after 20th may!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

spacepk said:


> Yes I am actually scared of this medical examination, as I never had any medical examination ever in my life. I am not feeling +ve about this medical thing at all. And yeah, If you appeal against the appeal boared, it would take *more* time, and since this ICTO entry is on a very quick pace, I dont see very bright chances getting declared fit by the appeal board before the start of the course.
> 
> By the way dude, whats up with you? Are you going to PMA this time or not? Did they contact you?



dude every general went through that... so why not  yaar i have stopped swimming something like 14-15 yrs ago, so i aint used to taking off my top even in front of anyone... but still you have to do what they ask you to do

well the medical board itself doesnt take long, hardly 2-3 days but its the date when the board is organized that takes a while... i was declared unfit on the very last day of medical, n that was the same day when the board was being conducted... the next appeal medical board was conducted after 1 1/2 month.. the course was started at PMA and as per rules you cant report after 4 weeks

i was told that i will e going with the doctors (next ICTO batch wasnt planned back then) but now i will be going with you guys... as son as you are all done with medical and stuff.. we can start packing


----------



## spacepk

okay, thats cool. Wish you best of luck. Hope I can join you there in PMA!, if this medical thing goes well! =s


----------



## spacepk

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i was declared unfit on the very last day of medical, n that was the same day when the board was being conducted... the next appeal medical board was conducted after 1 1/2 month.. the course was started at PMA and as per rules you cant report after 4 weeks



Mind telling why you were declared unfit? What was the reason? Do you have any idea what are the severe deseases that may cause someone to be declared unfit?
Do they declare you FIT if you have a minor and cureable desease, or they will declare us unfit even for that?


----------



## Ahmad947

I also belongs to karachi batch... the interview is not much difficult but the desicion is as per their thinking and your luck,..... and my luck is not good on that day, so i have not called for medical.... one thing which a experienced guy told me that they give "not recomend" letter for un selected candidate.. any one update me about this letter.... best of luck to all...


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Ahmad947 said:


> I also belongs to karachi batch... the interview is not much difficult but the desicion is as per their thinking and your luck,..... and my luck is not good on that day, so i have not called for medical.... one thing which a experienced guy told me that they give "not recomend" letter for un selected candidate.. any one update me about this letter.... best of luck to all...


yaar as far as i know the 'not recommended' letters are only issued by ISSB, i really dont have any knowledge of them being issued by the board... if you think it is important call up the PA directorate at GHQ n they will guide you!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

spacepk said:


> Mind telling why you were declared unfit? What was the reason? Do you have any idea what are the severe deseases that may cause someone to be declared unfit?
> Do they declare you FIT if you have a minor and cureable desease, or they will declare us unfit even for that?



i was declared unfit for 'Pectus Excavatum' see your chest is flat but sometimes it builds up a lil especially in the guys who workout!!! but when i went to CMH pindi they told me it was just cosmetic, it just looks bad, my heart is away from my ribs so there aint any danger!!!

well if God forbid you have aids or hepatitis then you cant even appeal... see there are plenty of things on which you can be declared unfit in CMH pindi i met a guy who was declared unfit cause of BMI (over weight), one guy had a tongue infection, another one had something wrong in his eye which was invisible to the naked eye, one guys, ones knees were quite far apart, another guy had high blood pressure... so there are plenty of things....

they let go of most cure-able diseases...


----------



## Ahmad947

I think there is no issb in this case hence this letter is provided by them....
.
.
@VrSoLdIeRs
will you please you provide me the PA directorate at GHQ contact info ....?


----------



## QuietBit

An _update_ on *Rawalpindi* ICTOs status.
Our interviews took place today. 54 candidates from Rawalpindi + Peshawar were there. After a long session of interviews, the results were shown.

28 guys passed and are given medical slips for detailed medical now. Thanks to Allah Almighty, me and my friend made it past the interview  , Now need loads of Luck on Medical and Final Merit List. :p

Long Live Pakistan and Pak Army!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Ahmad947 said:


> I think there is no issb in this case hence this letter is provided by them....
> .
> .
> @VrSoLdIeRs
> will you please you provide me the PA directorate at GHQ contact info ....?


chk your Pm around noon, i will get it for you!!!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> An _update_ on *Rawalpindi* ICTOs status.
> Our interviews took place today. 54 candidates from Rawalpindi + Peshawar were there. After a long session of interviews, the results were shown.
> 
> 28 guys passed and are given medical slips for detailed medical now. Thanks to Allah Almighty, me and my friend made it past the interview  , Now need loads of Luck on Medical and Final Merit List. :p
> 
> Long Live Pakistan and Pak Army!


great news yaar... karachi is done so it pindi, only lahore n quetta left now??? they should be done by 20th of this month as per schedule....


----------



## Ahmad947

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> great news yaar... karachi is done so it pindi, only lahore n quetta left now??? they should be done by 20th of this month as per schedule....



Brother quetta is also done with karachi guys there is only one boy from quetta whos interview is taken at karachi......


According to analysis it is observed that there target is to select 50% + participants....

Karachi+Hyderabad+Quetta Net Participants = 22
Selected = 12 (54%)

Peshawar+RawalPindi Net Participants = 54
Selected = 28 (52%)


----------



## Ahmad947

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> chk your Pm around noon, i will get it for you!!!



Thanks in advance.....i m waiting for your reply


----------



## qasimjan

with the grace of All Might Allah i cleared the interview and 2morow is our medical examination......
thanx to all of u who wish me.....
need ur prayers for medical exam....................


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> with the grace of All Might Allah i cleared the interview and 2morow is our medical examination......
> thanx to all of u who wish me.....
> need ur prayers for medical exam....................


Allah khair karay ga bro, i called GHQ and the course is expected to begin in start of june, best of luck!!!

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




Ahmad947 said:


> Brother quetta is also done with karachi guys there is only one boy from quetta whos interview is taken at karachi......
> 
> 
> According to analysis it is observed that there target is to select 50% + participants....
> 
> Karachi+Hyderabad+Quetta Net Participants = 22
> Selected = 12 (54%)
> 
> Peshawar+RawalPindi Net Participants = 54
> Selected = 28 (52%)


yaar last year at ISSB kohat alone we had around 150 guys in just one batch, and there were 2-3 batches of ICTOs and 2-3 different centers, the number has fallen :s

yeah you are right they are selecting around 50% plus some will fail the medical test as well... so i think the number will come down to 40 guys or something!!!


----------



## matrixology

yaar my degree is going to complete on 12th July. I will be free from papers by the end of June. Training late start ho jaye to theek hai  Jin ki selection ho gai unko heartly congrats.


----------



## matrixology

*VrSoldiers* ap kuch 4 weeks ki leverage ki baat kar rahay thay. What was that??


----------



## Ahmad947

matrixology said:


> yaar my degree is going to complete on 12th July. I will be free from papers by the end of June. Training late start ho jaye to theek hai  Jin ki selection ho gai unko heartly congrats.



According to there criteria they made merit list on the basis of interview and according to this merit list they call for medical, others are added in the waiting list........ which rarely called....hence in your case i think you try your luck in interview.... and clearly define your reason there may be chance they grant you time for next batch or include in the waiting list and call in next batch.....never give up and pray from allah for better ....


well you belong to lahore are they call you for interview....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

Dears i got interview call. 13th May.  Yaar everybody please post the interview questions they asked as it will be great help. Please post interview questions and tips as far as you can recall them.


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> Dears i got interview call. 13th May.  Yaar everybody please post the interview questions they asked as it will be great help. Please post interview questions and tips as far as you can recall them.



Perfect your Major courses of whatever you studied. They might ask more questions related to what you wrote about your skills in the Biodata document.

But it can be other non-IT-relevant things also e.g. What is the name of the Malysia's capital :p (it was asked from some guy in interview)

Just study well, deep study and hardwork is the key to success. Of course you need luck also :p best of luck!


----------



## Hamzaz

Aoa!
best of luck people, i hv just gone through the thread its really informative, i hv a question do anybody knows when the next ICTO course is coming? i will be thankful if you provide me the exact month! and other thing what are the duties of ICTO officer, coding? if yes then in which language? what are the benefits i mean what would be the starting pay?
looking forward for kind responses

Best Regards


----------



## matrixology

QueitBit thanks for guidance. Please also share interview questions. All candidates please share interview questions. And bro please give me your email id.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> *VrSoldiers* ap kuch 4 weeks ki leverage ki baat kar rahay thay. What was that??


yaar unhoon nay mujhay kaha tha keh zayda say zayda late aap 4 weeks tak ja saktay hain... but then again it depends on circumstances, so when you are the interview just tell them that sir i have this this n this issues... to be very honest chances are slim yaar!!!


----------



## Ahmad947

QuietBit said:


> Perfect your Major courses of whatever you studied. They might ask more questions related to what you wrote about your skills in the Biodata document.
> 
> But it can be other non-IT-relevant things also e.g. What is the name of the Malysia's capital :p (it was asked from some guy in interview)
> 
> Just study well, deep study and hardwork is the key to success. Of course you need luck also :p best of luck!



I say make cool your mind....that you will clear your interview....all thing will be going right..... but in all of your effort it majorly almost 80% depends upon your luck, because there is no marking of questions and even not show you result...... BEST OF LUCK


----------



## Ahmad947

How many participants call for interview in lahore.....


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Hamzaz said:


> Aoa!
> best of luck people, i hv just gone through the thread its really informative, i hv a question do anybody knows when the next ICTO course is coming? i will be thankful if you provide me the exact month! and other thing what are the duties of ICTO officer, coding? if yes then in which language? what are the benefits i mean what would be the starting pay?
> looking forward for kind responses
> 
> Best Regards


yaar last time the ads were in the paper around mid july, dont know about it now... just keep in touch the the army's website!!!

yaar last time they inducted alot of telecomm. and networking guys as well as electrical... and this time they are hiring only the software dudes... so its quite mixed up!!!!

languages would most probably be SQl, oracle and perhaps a bit of .net framework!!!

pay... would be equal to a captains, i am sorry i dont have any idea but it should be 30k+... you will get all the benefits that an army officer gets (free medical, 50&#37; fare off, free travel on C-130 :p etc etc) and most probably all will be posted in the big cities i.e. where the corps. are posted. lahore, quetta, pindi, peshawar, karachi, panu akil, multan etc


----------



## matrixology

*Lahore Chapter*

Guys I am from Lahore and we had an interview today with total number of interviewees about 45. Tomorrow (14th May) another 20 candidates will appear before interview committee.
The interview was not very tough and to your amazement, some selected candidates were only asked about their family background. A total of 14 guys are selected for CMH and rests have shown the red signal. 
The training will start in somewhere early June and according to some sources, the total number of seats are just 41. However, nothing is obvious or known hitherto. My degree is not complete and I also made it through. Please tell me what is the aim and procedures of Final Medical Test??


----------



## matrixology

Bro they don't need guys who are foolish, vagabonds are maraasi. In short, they need humble and ethical personalities with good command over IT. They will ask you basic questions and remember, basic questions are always difficult. Just prepare well, don't panic and show them that you are worthy for them. Nothing is that difficult and joining any batch of ICTO seems to be an easy job once you clear the initial tests and you have potential to skim through others as well.


----------



## falcon44

i was dropped from interview of *ICTO* coz my degree is not complete...


----------



## falcon44

well questions they asked were :

Introduce urself......

Then technical Questions started......

wts ur final projec??

wts diffrence b/w C++ and C#

wts JSF....

wts Inheritence.....

and one or other more.... dont knw exactly... 



best of luck for remainings


----------



## Hamzaz

Aoa,

@Falcon wats ur msn! i need some more information.
Thanks.!


----------



## matrixology

this medical test is getting on our nerves. CMH Lahore says that we need to come throughout the week for medical test. Some sources say that training will start by 12th June.


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> this medical test is getting on our nerves. CMH Lahore says that we need to come throughout the week for medical test. Some sources say that training will start by 12th June.



Since CMH'es also have to take care of the patients who need medical attention, they cannot give dedicated time to Candidates for their medicals. Hence the reason it takes anywhere from 3,4 to 10 days for all tests of a candidate batch. The doctors test candidates as they get free from real patients.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> Since CMH'es also have to take care of the patients who need medical attention, they cannot give dedicated time to Candidates for their medicals. Hence the reason it takes anywhere from 3,4 to 10 days for all tests of a candidate batch. The doctors test candidates as they get free from real patients.


yup plus the docs check the candidates when there aint any patients left, i.e. around 2 pm or something... best of luck yaar!!! 

plz join our facebook group for ICTOs
ICTO - Pakistan Army | Facebook


----------



## falcon44

Hamzaz said:


> Aoa,
> 
> @Falcon wats ur msn! i need some more information.
> Thanks.!



@Hamzaz g ask what ever u want at haseeb.pugc@gmail.com


----------



## QuietBit

Guys Lahore interviews still not finished? that's takin a bit longer!

Karachi Guys, Medical completed?


----------



## Patriot

Good Luck guys.Hope you become Pakistan Army Engineer Officer soon and someday some of you may become Engineer in Chief of Pakistan Army!


----------



## qasimjan

yar how many seats are there for this batch.......and is there any other merit list after medical?????


----------



## matrixology

qasimjan said:


> yar how many seats are there for this batch.......and is there any other merit list after medical?????


yes final merit list will come from GHQ. *VrSoldiers* please tell how much is ratio of candidates who pass medical test and than don't get listed in Final Merit List???

Lahore guys are done with interview. We are giving medical tests these days.


----------



## falcon44

Is there such a Criteria ?

if some candidates are dropped from medical and the required number of candidates is not complete den call the some other candidates who were dropped from 

Interview??


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> yes final merit list will come from GHQ. *VrSoldiers* please tell how much is ratio of candidates who pass medical test and than don't get listed in Final Merit List???
> 
> Lahore guys are done with interview. We are giving medical tests these days.



yaar i have only one such case in my observation, such cases are rare!!!!



falcon44 said:


> Is there such a Criteria ?
> 
> if some candidates are dropped from medical and the required number of candidates is not complete den call the some other candidates who were dropped from
> 
> Interview??



perhaps they would, but that is really hard as they would have to arrange all the documents and everything (plus getting all the paperwork done at GHQ) InshaAllah the next batch will be called upon in july-august so they can hire extra people then!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

The Medical Test is getting on our nerves. They makes us wait for the whole day and turns out that we are still left with bundle of tests. The PSYCHIATRIST is also going to paint the picture. The ENT Doc has declared many as DNS patients (Nose Bone Not Straight). But it is not permanent disability rather a simple operation can make you YO once again. Hope for the best.


----------



## Mustafa786

Asalamu Alaykum, I am new to this forum and I have read through a few posts so I apologise if my queries have already been dealt with.

What I wanted to know was that I am a Foreign national but originally from Pakistan. I am currently in my second year of a civil engineering degree in a red brick university in the UK. I really wanted to return to Pakistan in the future to help with the development of the country(ie civil engineering projects) and I read a bit about the engineering corps and it seemed interesting.

So I wanted to know if I applied what is the likelihood of me getting a job and secondly what kind of salary would a Graduate Civil Engineer recieve. I am from UK so I dont expect Pakistani army salary to compare with UK Graduate Engineering salaries.

Please if anyone has any information please let me know.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> The Medical Test is getting on our nerves. They makes us wait for the whole day and turns out that we are still left with bundle of tests. The PSYCHIATRIST is also going to paint the picture. The ENT Doc has declared many as DNS patients (Nose Bone Not Straight). But it is not permanent disability rather a simple operation can make you YO once again. Hope for the best.


i was a DNS patient as well... get that done asap, only takes a day... psychiatrist was the easiest part for me though he made me wait alot but i went in and he was like 'army kyun join karna chahtay ho' i said 'sir izzat wali naukri hai aur achi pay' he nodded and signed the form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i was a DNS patient as well... get that done asap, only takes a day... psychiatrist was the easiest part for me though he made me wait alot but i went in and he was like 'army kyun join karna chahtay ho' i said 'sir izzat wali naukri hai aur achi pay' he nodded and signed the form


ok thanks for sharing information. Bro I am afraid of Blood Test and Urine Test because I was severely ill when i gave blood and urine. Whatsoever, being done with medical guarantees selection?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> ok thanks for sharing information. Bro I am afraid of Blood Test and Urine Test because I was severely ill when i gave blood and urine. Whatsoever, being done with medical guarantees selection?


nahi yaar the only things they check in the blood are sugar, HIV and hepatitis.... if you dont have these major diseases you dont have to worry much... as for the final selection i think everyone will make it through there are only 5&#37; chance that you will be dropped on a final merit list!!!

plus as per my knowledge God forbid if you are dropped in the final selection, then when the next course arrives you are among the toppers of the list!!!!


----------



## qasimjan

AoA to All ....
peshawar medical finished today............... waiting for final call anyone have any info that when will they issue the call letters.......


----------



## spacepk

Karachi medicals are finished...only 2 guys (including me) are still waiting for a report that doctor requested for! :s I am so pissed off, I dont want myself to get late! Since peshawar medicals are also done. I think they will be compiling the Final List very soon! :s And my report would come on monday (may be)! 

I am praying that I get my reports as soon as possible.


----------



## ali_hassan

Alhamdolellah All test are cleared will get fit slip tomorrow Inshallah...  see you in PMA guys  how many cleared from karachi lahore and pashawar any idea?


----------



## QuietBit

Rawalpindi medical tests almost in final stages. Only 2 major tests left for the candidates. Hoping to get through those tests 2, so far most of the guys have little or no medical issues.


----------



## matrixology

Lahore got almost 22 guys. We are only left with Psychiatry test. Please share any information about that test. Only one guy was declared unfit due to some problem of ear drum. I think they are going to send lists within t wo days. Be in constant contact with your candidate office to know this. Also please everybody share information here so that everybody can be knowledgeable about happenings.


----------



## matrixology

spacepk said:


> Karachi medicals are finished...only 2 guys (including me) are still waiting for a report that doctor requested for! :s I am so pissed off, I dont want myself to get late! Since peshawar medicals are also done. I think they will be compiling the Final List very soon! :s And my report would come on monday (may be)!
> 
> I am praying that I get my reports as soon as possible.


Yaar make it fast. Why the reports will take so long??? And don't worry that much.


----------



## matrixology

ali_hassan said:


> Alhamdolellah All test are cleared will get fit slip tomorrow Inshallah...  see you in PMA guys  how many cleared from karachi lahore and pashawar any idea?


21 guys from Lahore. Some 3 guys are giving tests in their closest CMH's. So aggregate can be 24 guys.


----------



## spacepk

matrixology said:


> Yaar make it fast. Why the reports will take so long??? And don't worry that much.



Yaar I am really worried! :s

There is a test to check the amount of IRON and HOMOGLOBIN in blood. The name of the test is *hb electrophoresis*, it usually takes 7-10 days for this test to complete. That is normal in this kind of test. But due to this I am in a dangerous situation! :s

*Update* One of my friend (also a candidate) called GHQ and they told him that they will be compiling the list in first week of June!


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

we will be joining PMA around 5-12 of june (dont have exact date GHQ guys never let out the exact details) I am going to call them around monday and will share the details, may Allah be with you all!!!


----------



## matrixology

spacepk said:


> Yaar I am really worried! :s
> 
> There is a test to check the amount of IRON and HOMOGLOBIN in blood. The name of the test is *hb electrophoresis*, it usually takes 7-10 days for this test to complete. That is normal in this kind of test. But due to this I am in a dangerous situation! :s
> 
> *Update* One of my friend (also a candidate) called GHQ and they told him that they will be compiling the list in first week of June!


yaar in Lahore CMH, we got the Hb test result very soon. But don't worry yaar. Are other guys also waiting for the same result??


----------



## qasimjan

from peshawar one guy is declared unfit due to eye problem......
6 are declared fit and we will get our certificate on wed


----------



## spacepk

matrixology said:


> yaar in Lahore CMH, we got the Hb test result very soon. But don't worry yaar. Are other guys also waiting for the same result??



There are 2 guys only (including me) all the rest have been declared fit from KHI.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> from peshawar one guy is declared unfit due to eye problem......
> 6 are declared fit and we will get our certificate on wed


how many total guys from peshawar are declared fit???


----------



## qasimjan

6 ppl are declared fit out of 7..................


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> 6 ppl are declared fit out of 7..................


6 from there say 22 from lahore 24 from karachi... and some from quetta and other cities as well....


----------



## spacepk

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> 6 from there say 22 from lahore 24 from karachi... and some from quetta and other cities as well....



No, from karachi there are only 9 guys.......out of them 4 are still under going some tests. So only 5 are *FIT* from khi as of now.


----------



## matrixology

spacepk said:


> No, from karachi there are only 9 guys.......out of them 4 are still under going some tests. So only 5 are *FIT* from khi as of now.


This is quite less amount. In Lahore, 4 guys out of 14 have been declared unfit. They are going into appeal. So, only 10 left from Lahore. I saw a letter from GHQ today directing the candidate office to submit the status on Saturday means tomorrow.


----------



## falcon44

matrixology said:


> This is quite less amount. In Lahore, 4 guys out of 14 have been declared unfit. They are going into appeal. So, only 10 left from Lahore. I saw a letter from GHQ today directing the candidate office to submit the status on Saturday means tomorrow.



Do u know what kind of problems candidates have faced in the tests...
i mean in what case they are unfit do u the detail of all 4...


----------



## QuietBit

AlhamduliAllah, Early bunch of Rawalpindi guys, 8 (incl. me) of 17 were given the 'Fit' Status slip as their medical tests were all completed.

Remaining 9 boys are either waiting for 1 or 2 remaining tests or some minor discussion/operation status regarding fitness. These guys will be declared fit by monday most probably.

Anyone knows where to submit (in GHQ), the complete final transcript of BS? as it was demanded after our interview was taken.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> AlhamduliAllah, Early bunch of Rawalpindi guys, 8 (incl. me) of 17 were given the 'Fit' Status slip as their medical tests were all completed.
> 
> Remaining 9 boys are either waiting for 1 or 2 remaining tests or some minor discussion/operation status regarding fitness. These guys will be declared fit by monday most probably.
> 
> Anyone knows where to submit (in GHQ), the complete final transcript of BS? as it was demanded after our interview was taken.


17+10+9+3 = sums upto 39... say some others join in and take it upto 50... InshaAllah none of us will have to worry about merit list

yaar its the PA directorate of GHQ which deals with all such stuff you better call em up and ask!!! its even better if you know anyone in the GHQ who can go in personally and get the info for u!!!


----------



## qasimjan

yaar we didnt get our Fitness certificates they told us that collect it on wed.....
so we ppl will get it on wed.....but they use to say that all of us (6 out of 7) are fit and they signal to GHQ about our fitness..........

come on any one know anything about exact date of joining PMA........


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> 17+10+9+3 = sums upto 39... say some others join in and take it upto 50... InshaAllah none of us will have to worry about merit list
> 
> yaar its the PA directorate of GHQ which deals with all such stuff you better call em up and ask!!! its even better if you know anyone in the GHQ who can go in personally and get the info for u!!!



Yara the medical page given to all of us after interview (that we had to hand over to cmh) had a ghQ PHONE number in 5 digits like GHQ- xxxxx ..but the number doesn't work.

Anyone knows if GHQ has saturday off, and any related ghq number that i can contact.??


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

qasimjan said:


> yaar we didnt get our Fitness certificates they told us that collect it on wed.....
> so we ppl will get it on wed.....but they use to say that all of us (6 out of 7) are fit and they signal to GHQ about our fitness..........
> 
> come on any one know anything about exact date of joining PMA........


yaar the exact date will only be announced after the last date of medical (though the GHQ guys know but they never let it out)... i will be calling em on monday and update you about it!!!!


----------



## matrixology

Some people say that training will start from 7-14 June. But I think relying on information from VrSoldiErs is more safe to go.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> Some people say that training will start from 7-14 June. But I think relying on information from VrSoldiErs is more safe to go.


i have been following them since november but the GHQ guys never let out things unless they are 'official' even if they know but they wont let it out, if the medical were supposed to be done on saturday then we will get the word from GHQ today, i have some family issues to take care of, so I might not be able to call em up today but i have some other sources, i will let you know!!!


----------



## ali_hassan

31st is the joining date.... Confirm


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ali_hassan said:


> 31st is the joining date.... Confirm


yes it is confirmed, infact a guy i know left out of the previous batch as me has got his letter as well!!!


----------



## QuietBit

congrats to Ali Hassan  and all others who got call letters. Best of luck guys.
We still waiting for our letters :|


----------



## matrixology

*VrSolDiers *please tell if you placed a call at GHQ??? Tell us the latest news.


----------



## matrixology

yeah congrats. is this 31st May or 31st June??


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> yeah congrats. is this 31st May or 31st June??



31st may, confirmed.

Whats the status of lahore guys? how many got letters/calls so far?
and karachi guys??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

@Ali Hassan : yar did it come via post?? and how many days after you got fitness certificate


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> *VrSolDiers *please tell if you placed a call at GHQ??? Tell us the latest news.


i called GHQ n they said the letters were posted on friday, I got mine as well, we have to report on 31st may between 9-2 pm, you will get your letters tomorrow or day after that, best of luck to all!!!!


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> i called GHQ n they said the letters were posted on friday, I got mine as well, we have to report on 31st may between 9-2 pm, you will get your letters tomorrow or day after that, best of luck to all!!!!


but they must have posted the letters for those candidates who have cleared medical tests before Friday. What do you say? Because I along with many candidates cleared medical tests on Saturday and Monday.


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> but they must have posted the letters for those candidates who have cleared medical tests before Friday. What do you say? Because I along with many candidates cleared medical tests on Saturday and Monday.



They're issuing letters as medicals are cleared, but the unclear thing is, not everyone who clears medical is getting a letter (yet). :|

Pak Army please let us join


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> They're issuing letters as medicals are cleared, but the unclear thing is, not everyone who clears medical is getting a letter (yet). :|
> 
> Pak Army please let us join


dont worry. everyone clearing the medical tests will receive the call letters InshaALLAH.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> They're issuing letters as medicals are cleared, but the unclear thing is, not everyone who clears medical is getting a letter (yet). :|
> 
> Pak Army please let us join


GHQ told me that there are 45 candidates (and according to our calculation the sum falls around 40) so i think everyone will make it!!!



matrixology said:


> dont worry. everyone clearing the medical tests will receive the call letters InshaALLAH.



InshaAllah they will plus one more thing is that the joining dates might be with a difference of 2-3 days as they only issue letter once they receive the medical results!!!


----------



## matrixology

yup. InshaAllah everyone will go there.


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> GHQ told me that there are 45 candidates (and according to our calculation the sum falls around 40) so i think everyone will make it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> InshaAllah they will plus one more thing is that the joining dates might be with a difference of 2-3 days as they only issue letter once they receive the medical results!!!



is the 40-candidates-limit confirmed? or just a rumour? 



matrixology said:


> yup. InshaAllah everyone will go there.



It'll be the experience we'll always remember  inshaAllah


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> is the 40-candidates-limit confirmed? or just a rumour?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be the experience we'll always remember  inshaAllah



40 is the sum we came up with calculating how many people got cleared from CMH... so it aint the final number!!!

definetly yaar, i am soooo out of shape and low on stamina  no time to loose!!!


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> definetly yaar, i am soooo out of shape and low on stamina  no time to loose!!!



Haha, you'll be a lush push athlete after a month of training 
*shudder*


----------



## ali_hassan

Best of luck for those who didnt get call yet... Bros Inshallah you will get it soon... See you All in PMA


----------



## matrixology

bro my degree is not complete so I am really worried. There are some guys too who have not submitted their final transcript. Please pray for us.


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> bro my degree is not complete so I am really worried. There are some guys too who have not submitted their final transcript. Please pray for us.



A rough guess is, ghq will consider if your degree will be completed any time sooner or not. I remember reading about some relaxation for students who are awaiting results. Not sure if it applies to ICTOs or not.


----------



## Ahmad947

matrixology said:


> bro my degree is not complete so I am really worried. There are some guys too who have not submitted their final transcript. Please pray for us.



Dear if you do not hide this issue with them than forgrt it that this will stop your way to sucess.....they will give you margin.....or they may give you letter and give you extention for next batch..... but for all of this pray from allah....


----------



## matrixology

Thanks for motivation. I have submitted them the hope certificate and it says that out degree will officially complete on 12th July. Now there is a difference of 42 days. But our papers will held on 24-30th June. Which means that only a difference of a month is there. But I think they will not simply reject us because after all me and a friend of mine have cleared the medical tests. They may give us joining in batch for doctors.

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

VrSoldIerS when does the batch of doctors coming ??? And how many times does it come in a year?


----------



## ahmedbilal_9

i want 2 that what r the requirements to join PAF as GDP e.g wieght height or BMI etc


----------



## matrixology

ahmedbilal_9 said:


> i want 2 that what r the requirements to join PAF as GDP e.g wieght height or BMI etc


Please search the forum for info on G.D Pilot. There might be some good thread. You will definitely find complete information there.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> Thanks for motivation. I have submitted them the hope certificate and it says that out degree will officially complete on 12th July. Now there is a difference of 42 days. But our papers will held on 24-30th June. Which means that only a difference of a month is there. But I think they will not simply reject us because after all me and a friend of mine have cleared the medical tests. They may give us joining in batch for doctors.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> VrSoldIerS when does the batch of doctors coming ??? And how many times does it come in a year?


yaar every batch (unless its called off) is launched either in may-june or nov-dec... there are only two intakes of PMA... so if the doctors have already joined in then the next batch of them will go in november!!! they come directly from AMC so you wont find a usual ad (though there will be ads for psychologists and others like that)

but keep in mind the most regular batches of PMA are

Long Course/Graduate Course
Technical Cadet
Doctors

there are others like the education guys, ICTOs, Vets, psychologists etc but they might be called off any time!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

ok. acha tell me why exactly were you not sent with the batch of doctors? I mean why they kept you waiting for the next ICTO batch?? Is it mandatory to go with the relevant batch?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

Another update those expecting their letters start hunting for white shirt with no front pocket, Dark Grey Worsted trousers with one rear pocket and service cheetah white PT shoes Article CHDI 0005... these are the things which will make you search the market!!!

as all the white shirts have a pocket, you can cut it off (as i am about to do) but dont know if that would leave a mark or not... most of the trousers have double back pockets rahter then a single one, and those bloody cheetah shoes havent been in the market for some 3 months, perhaps the company has stopped producing em.. there aint a single piece in karachi... we have to see how much PMA people will be strict in this case!!

and to make matters worse, no one is picking up the phone at PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> ok. acha tell me why exactly were you not sent with the batch of doctors? I mean why they kept you waiting for the next ICTO batch?? Is it mandatory to go with the relevant batch?


i was supposed to go with the docs as no new ICTO batch was planned then, but all of a sudden this batch was announced and the people at GHQ thought that it will be better for me to go along other ICTOs... its not mandatory but i was late to join my own course so i had to be put in another DSSC (6 months) course which at that time was only expected by the docs but then the new batch of ICTOs was launched and here I am!!!


----------



## QuietBit

*lahore, karachi n peshawar guys:*
wats status of medical n call letters ? 
report here guys. . . .

in pindi, a few of us still waiting for call letters but majority guys here got their letters.


----------



## matrixology

no one in Lahore has got a call letter yet. in Lahore there are almost 8 guys who are selected yet. Others who cleared everything got the BMI problem. I dont think they would allow them until they loose weight.


----------



## matrixology

guys does the joining date that is 31st means you should be in PMA by that date or just to sign some paper of acknowledgment??


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> guys does the joining date that is 31st means you should be in PMA by that date or just to sign some paper of acknowledgment??



31st is reporting date in PMA. means you must be there by then.


----------



## QuietBit

A member fellow inquired about the call letter, .. posting here incase it can be useful for anyone else.

The call letter comes with a small booklet which has a list of things you need to take with you for training, 2 forms where one needs to be mailed to ghq and one to be taken to academy with you. and a receiving form that is taken from you at the time the call letter is handed over to you.

More details about the book/letter can be properly provided by some member who got call letter since i haven't got call letter yet.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> A member fellow inquired about the call letter, .. posting here incase it can be useful for anyone else.
> 
> The call letter comes with a small booklet which has a list of things you need to take with you for training, 2 forms where one needs to be mailed to ghq and one to be taken to academy with you. and a receiving form that is taken from you at the time the call letter is handed over to you.
> 
> More details about the book/letter can be properly provided by some member who got call letter since i haven't got call letter yet.


well to be exact there are 5 forms in that booklet, two are sent to GHQ, one to PMA, and two will be presented when you will report at PMA, please make sure you are sending the right form to the right place, plus that booklet contains lil information about the holidays, clothing to take with you, clothing to be provided by army, and some other useful information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QuietBit

*VrSoldiers*
Mind posting the a short list of important stuff that we need to purchase specially for PMA? :curious:
we're book-less :p till we get our call letter.
:o


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> well to be exact there are 5 forms in that booklet, two are sent to GHQ, one to PMA, and two will be presented when you will report at PMA, please make sure you are sending the right form to the right place, plus that booklet contains lil information about the holidays, clothing to take with you, clothing to be provided by army, and some other useful information.


wow. what a charm to get it. I would love to have it as soon as possible.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> *VrSoldiers*
> Mind posting the a short list of important stuff that we need to purchase specially for PMA? :curious:
> we're book-less :p till we get our call letter.
> :o


well you have to wear a pocketless white shirt, tie and grey trousers on arrival

in the stuff to take to PMA is dark grey trousers , flask, alarm clock, ja e nimaz, nimaz cap, socks, vests, briefs, handkerchief, shalwar kameez, night suit, bathroom slippers, PT joggers, roll on back for holidays and a steel trunk!!! plus a Quran as well!!



matrixology said:


> wow. what a charm to get it. I would love to have it as soon as possible.



yaar i dont know but i have been really fatigued, one cause i am low on stamina/fitness, plus all the lil details you have to follow for the dresses e.g. trousers should have buckles to increse/decrease waist!! its something you are unable to find in most shops and even many tailors are unable to grasp the idea!!! plus those PT shoes are short they haven been in karachi market for 3 months now, i had to get a pair from pindi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> well you have to wear a pocketless white shirt, tie and grey trousers on arrival
> 
> in the stuff to take to PMA is dark grey trousers , flask, alarm clock, ja e nimaz, nimaz cap, socks, vests, briefs, handkerchief, shalwar kameez, night suit, bathroom slippers, PT joggers, roll on back for holidays and a steel trunk!!! plus a Quran as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> yaar i dont know but i have been really fatigued, one cause i am low on stamina/fitness, plus all the lil details you have to follow for the dresses e.g. trousers should have buckles to increse/decrease waist!! its something you are unable to find in most shops and even many tailors are unable to grasp the idea!!! plus those PT shoes are short they haven been in karachi market for 3 months now, i had to get a pair from pindi!!!


But yaar I think that while being on the path of becoming a soldier, such things supplement the adventure. However finding a thing that is in dearth always brings tears even if for briefest of moments. But still, it is exciting. Bro, did the GHQ guys issued you the letter for joining in next batch themselves or you had put great effort to get the letter? Because I think that I will also be getting such a letter. What is written in such a letter?


----------



## matrixology

Lahore walon tum logon ko call letters kab ayenge  ?? Army walon bhej bhi do


----------



## QuietBit

matrixology said:


> Lahore walon tum logon ko call letters kab ayenge  ?? Army walon bhej bhi do



We're also with you, in the never ending wait


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> We're also with you, in the never ending wait


Now there is a BIG problem. Some candidates called Colonel Habib (The Main Actor in the Scene) and he has refused result awaiting candidates this time and they might be considered for the next batch.
Q.1 - I don't know when will the next batch come?
Q.2 - Will they really accommodate us or just LARA?
Q.3 - Will we be issued some letter from GHQ or not?

VrSoLdIeRs please help answering these questions.


----------



## QuietBit

*matrixology,*
can you confirm that no other boys in lahore got call letters yet? not all 8 boys might be waiting for result, what about them??? caz we're aren't awaiting result, we have full documents in GHQ and they still asking us to wait and wait?


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> *matrixology,*
> can you confirm that no other boys in lahore got call letters yet? not all 8 boys might be waiting for result, what about them??? caz we're aren't awaiting result, we have full documents in GHQ and they still asking us to wait and wait?


About this thing I am pretty sure that nobody in Lahore has got call letter yet. But some boys have got confirmation on phone from Col. Habib. Letters of Lahore guys were dispatched on Wednesday and must reach us tomorrow.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> About this thing I am pretty sure that nobody in Lahore has got call letter yet. But some boys have got confirmation on phone from Col. Habib. Letters of Lahore guys were dispatched on Wednesday and must reach us tomorrow.


do tell me bro whats you date of reporting, and other stuff

plus as far as i know, if GHQ is holding your documents, this means you will be called in the next batch (any course that consists of 6 months, not necessarily ICTOs)


----------



## QuietBit

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> do tell me bro whats you date of reporting, and other stuff
> 
> plus as far as i know, if GHQ is holding your documents, this means you will be called in the next batch (any course that consists of 6 months, not necessarily ICTOs)



Joining date for all guys who got call letters in this week, is 31st may.

But for remaining guys, who havent' got call letters, they're just asked to wait :o . and wait more, now they've been adivising to wait till monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

QuietBit said:


> Joining date for all guys who got call letters in this week, is 31st may.
> 
> But for remaining guys, who havent' got call letters, they're just asked to wait :o . and wait more, now they've been adivising to wait till monday.


yaar they advertised it and created the batch in a very short span of time, perhaps that the reason problems are coming up... lets hope for the best, would like to see you guys there!!!!


----------



## matrixology

There are a total of 15 guys who have not yet completed their degrees. I called Col. Habib and he said that you guys are in Reserved Pool. They can call us at any time. VrSolDierS is it sure that the next batch will come in 2011?? And they said that if you are called within a year than little clinical examination will be held otherwise if it is more than a year, detailed medical examination will be held. VrSolDierS the col said that you guys should be hopeful. Please tell that should we really hope or just go for a life of software houses?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> Joining date for all guys who got call letters in this week, is 31st may.
> 
> But for remaining guys, who havent' got call letters, they're just asked to wait :o . and wait more, now they've been adivising to wait till monday.


Bro if you gave them final transcript and also got fitness certificate than there is no reason why they have not sent you the call letter yet. How many along with you have not received?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> There are a total of 15 guys who have not yet completed their degrees. I called Col. Habib and he said that you guys are in Reserved Pool. They can call us at any time. VrSolDierS is it sure that the next batch will come in 2011?? And they said that if you are called within a year than little clinical examination will be held otherwise if it is more than a year, detailed medical examination will be held. VrSolDierS the col said that you guys should be hopeful. Please tell that should we really hope or just go for a life of software houses?


yaar to be really honest i think you will be called cause GHQ is holding your documents, but Col. Habib cant give you a word for sure because no one wants to make a statement unless they have proof that things will be done that way, thats the reason GHQ people never let anything out!!!!

he is right its per army rules that a medical is considered valid for 6 months but if its over 6 months you have to go through it all again!!! clinical is easy they just take BMI and bloodpressure and thats it!!!

if i were you in the meantime i would go to some software houses n start working, in case God forbid things go wrong, i would have a backup!!! plus it will polish your skills as well, you wont need the transcripts at the private software houses atleast they just need the work done!!!! i myself is regretting, i did my graduation in july last year and got involved with ICTO in august till now, i just applied a couple of times and that too half heartily, so the guys who have stayed in touch with studies will be more fresh and will have an edge over me in the field!!!

so my words, keep hope, its worth a wait but keep on polishing your skills!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QuietBit

Thats some good tips vrSoldiers.

When i called GHQ, i was told they had considered 70 guys for ICTOs and
they've already chosen 40 boys out of those. 

All others are in 'reserve pool' now :o

Thats a big shock!, with everything ok and fit, now we'll be in reserve :o

if this course is offered again, we'll be considered for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> Thats some good tips vrSoldiers.
> 
> When i called GHQ, i was told they had considered 70 guys for ICTOs and
> they've already chosen 40 boys out of those.
> 
> All others are in 'reserve pool' now :o
> 
> Thats a big shock!, with everything ok and fit, now we'll be in reserve :o
> 
> if this course is offered again, we'll be considered for that.


this is all that chaotic. Does somebody know when did the 2009 ICTO batch come and when the next will come???
Why they have refused 30 guys?? 15 ka to samajh ata hai bhayee degrees complete nahi thin but what about rest of the 15??


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yaar to be really honest i think you will be called cause GHQ is holding your documents, but Col. Habib cant give you a word for sure because no one wants to make a statement unless they have proof that things will be done that way, thats the reason GHQ people never let anything out!!!!
> 
> he is right its per army rules that a medical is considered valid for 6 months but if its over 6 months you have to go through it all again!!! clinical is easy they just take BMI and bloodpressure and thats it!!!
> 
> if i were you in the meantime i would go to some software houses n start working, in case God forbid things go wrong, i would have a backup!!! plus it will polish your skills as well, you wont need the transcripts at the private software houses atleast they just need the work done!!!! i myself is regretting, i did my graduation in july last year and got involved with ICTO in august till now, i just applied a couple of times and that too half heartily, so the guys who have stayed in touch with studies will be more fresh and will have an edge over me in the field!!!
> 
> so my words, keep hope, its worth a wait but keep on polishing your skills!!!


ok. thanks a lot for so much helping post. Are you sure next batch will come? and if yes than when??


----------



## falcon44

matrixology said:


> this is all that chaotic. Does somebody know when did the 2009 ICTO batch come and when the next will come???
> Why they have refused 30 guys?? 15 ka to samajh ata hai bhayee degrees complete nahi thin but what about rest of the 15??



this is a big bloody bad news to listen!!! 


well hope for better!! guys dun worry!!


----------



## matrixology

yaar these army guys have really disappointed us. But hope is a dangerous and beautiful word equally.


----------



## falcon44

its better to ignore the equality of dangerous!! 

as a soldier has no link wid this word!!


----------



## matrixology

VrSolDierS will you please give your mobile no or email address before leaving?? I really need to talk to you on behalf of all those who are in Message Queue :p.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> VrSolDierS will you please give your mobile no or email address before leaving?? I really need to talk to you on behalf of all those who are in Message Queue :p.


yaar today is the last day, from tomorrow onwards there wont be any cell phone or internet access so its not worth it

guys fikar na karo things will workout, they always do, plus they will require more n more IT guys as time passes, there are two intakes in PMA one in May and the other in November, InshaAllah you guys will be there in november!!! just keep in touch with GHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yaar today is the last day, from tomorrow onwards there wont be any cell phone or internet access so its not worth it
> 
> guys fikar na karo things will workout, they always do, plus they will require more n more IT guys as time passes, there are two intakes in PMA one in May and the other in November, InshaAllah you guys will be there in november!!! just keep in touch with GHQ


yaar u are a great help. I must acknowledge that u r a trafficker of information and a true guide for all of us. I am excited and I imagine I will be confronting PMA gate alongwith u guys. 6 months baad forum par zarur ana aap. Yaar GHQ said k total 70 log consider kiye gaye hain. 40 is dafa aur 30 are in reserved pool. Hamari counting 39 ki thi. Does it mean k 2009 batch ka reserved pool kaafi barra tha aur unhain accomodate kia gaya hai???


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> yaar u are a great help. I must acknowledge that u r a trafficker of information and a true guide for all of us. I am excited and I imagine I will be confronting PMA gate alongwith u guys. 6 months baad forum par zarur ana aap. Yaar GHQ said k total 70 log consider kiye gaye hain. 40 is dafa aur 30 are in reserved pool. Hamari counting 39 ki thi. Does it mean k 2009 batch ka reserved pool kaafi barra tha aur unhain accomodate kia gaya hai???


thanx bro  yaar suchi baat hai keh 2009 main koi bhi itna contact main nahi tha, kyun keh ISSB bhi thi then ISSB failures like me were called for the interview so kuch keh nahi sakta bus yeh hai keh jis interview mein main tha us main 34 select howay thay and yet i havent heard of anyone being put on the reserve list, so ho bhi sakta hai aur nahi bhi ho sakta koi definite answer nahi day sakta yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> thanx bro  yaar suchi baat hai keh 2009 main koi bhi itna contact main nahi tha, kyun keh ISSB bhi thi then ISSB failures like me were called for the interview so kuch keh nahi sakta bus yeh hai keh jis interview mein main tha us main 34 select howay thay and yet i havent heard of anyone being put on the reserve list, so ho bhi sakta hai aur nahi bhi ho sakta koi definite answer nahi day sakta yaar


yaar ap ki jab posting hogi na to sab ko samjha dena k ROLA daal dain k 'We Need More CS Grads Immediately' hahahahahahahha...pleeeej


----------



## faisal_qau

dear @VrSoLdIeRs, the questions for post software development are not from OOP,SQL etc, all question in test related to networking or operating system in ICTO academic test that i had given this year 2010.
Like OSI layers, Registers ,Ports, hexa decimal conversion etc.


----------



## Ahmad947

Iss ka mutlab hai kay kay interview cleared tamam candidates ko nahee call kea.... karachi say kitnay larkay call keay hain......kisi kay pass information hai......????


----------



## MYQ

Asalam o alikum brothers
i know over 10,000 candidates had applied for this post and out of which 70 were selected. and out of 70, 40 candidates were issued letters and were called upon 
out of 40 I am one of the lucky candidates, who were selected and were on top on the merit and had the joining instruction to join the PMA by 31st may but due to some family probs i wasn't able to join. I have lost this opportunity but for those who were in reserved pool i wish them success and hope everything goes fine with them, before joining i red this blog but didnt posted anything to it as many of ppl around were asking what questions have been asked in interview and dis and dat, believe me they dont have any concern with how much u know about the things because they have ur degrees in their hand and they know if you had these degrees you must have some good knowlege about that particular field and the rest they will teach; what they concern about is how much you are confident about a particular thing they ask you, doesnt matter you answer right or wrong.... 
i knw many of my fellow candidates who have cleared the test and have left for the PMA, will request them to share their expeirence of the tough time they had in PMA  which will hopefully boost up the young blood  

again every thing that happens is for a reason for those who havent been selected there is something good , even more good for them in their life. her haal main Allah ka shukar ada kerna chahiye. this is what i have learned with the experience and from a great teacher "colonel habib"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matrixology

MYQ said:


> Asalam o alikum brothers
> i know over 10,000 candidates had applied for this post and out of which 70 were selected. and out of 70, 40 candidates were issued letters and were called upon
> out of 40 I am one of the lucky candidates, who were selected and were on top on the merit and had the joining instruction to join the PMA by 31st may but due to some family probs i wasn't able to join. I have lost this opportunity but for those who were in reserved pool i wish them success and hope everything goes fine with them, before joining i red this blog but didnt posted anything to it as many of ppl around were asking what questions have been asked in interview and dis and dat, believe me they dont have any concern with how much u know about the things because they have ur degrees in their hand and they know if you had these degrees you must have some good knowlege about that particular field and the rest they will teach; what they concern about is how much you are confident about a particular thing they ask you, doesnt matter you answer right or wrong....
> i knw many of my fellow candidates who have cleared the test and have left for the PMA, will request them to share their expeirence of the tough time they had in PMA  which will hopefully boost up the young blood
> 
> again every thing that happens is for a reason for those who havent been selected there is something good , even more good for them in their life. her haal main Allah ka shukar ada kerna chahiye. this is what i have learned with the experience and from a great teacher "colonel habib"


Salam. Brother I wish you a very happy life. Your elaborated post was a great learning instrument. I think I know you because candidate office walay sab larkon ko jaanta hoon. What's your full name??


----------



## matrixology

got you. Younis bro i thought k aap PMA main ho ge is waqt....Baqi sab chalay gaye?? Hafiz aur Shaani wagera??


----------



## MYQ

matrixology said:


> got you. Younis bro i thought k aap PMA main ho ge is waqt....Baqi sab chalay gaye?? Hafiz aur Shaani wagera??



hmmmmm.... do i knw yu ?


----------



## salma_abbasi

Hi i want to get information about recently advertised DSSC as ICTO i want to know that the test will be on the same pattren as mentioned above ?


----------



## Mahreen_M_S

hi everyone,

im new here  actually recently i have online registered myself for the ICTO. Now i am curious abt my preliminary test. i dont have any idea what it will be all about... the pattern.. the type of questions which will b asked ..? can anyone answer my query in detail...? will there be the same pattern is for the female candidates too?
waiting for the quick response


----------



## matrixology

Mahreen_M_S said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> im new here  actually recently i have online registered myself for the ICTO. Now i am curious abt my preliminary test. i dont have any idea what it will be all about... the pattern.. the type of questions which will b asked ..? can anyone answer my query in detail...? will there be the same pattern is for the female candidates too?
> waiting for the quick response


Salam. Sorry I didn't see your message before. See, its quite logical that unless and until physical exertion is required, the Army won't differentiate between female candidates and male ones. I think by now, you ladies must have been into medicals or personality tests. But don't worry, keeping faith in yourself and interview performance are two key factors that contribute towards final selection. Wish you good luck.


----------



## Mahreen_M_S

walikum salaam,
thanks for replying 

Actually i have online registered myself for ICTO and the test is on 26th of july. can u tell me what kinda preliminary test it would be? i meant which subjects will be included?? if i don't have the degree , can the final transcript will be acceptable? one more question when we have to submit our documents , after qualifying the test ??


----------



## matrixology

Mahreen_M_S said:


> walikum salaam,
> thanks for replying
> 
> Actually i have online registered myself for ICTO and the test is on 26th of july. can u tell me what kinda preliminary test it would be? i meant which subjects will be included?? if i don't have the degree , can the final transcript will be acceptable? one more question when we have to submit our documents , after qualifying the test ??


Final transcripts are surely cent percent acceptable if verifiable  The test is going to held on 26th July..mmm..listen, it would be damn easy. It would seem to you like some matriculation guy is trying to measure your CS knowledge through random stupid queries.
The submission of documents will be right after the personality test. There are usually two personality tests, one is CBE and the other one is taken in person by a GHQ representative and it is toughest one.
Rest assured, if you haven't slept in your CS degree, the test will be a cupcake for you. Remember, there is a knockout system. You qualify for next moves only if you pass through one. So, you will observe this thing that an exponential decline in number of candidates will be proportional to the number of days.


----------



## Mahreen_M_S

Oh thanks alot  
I am bit relaxed after hearing the chances of approval of the final transcript from u. Anyways i will get my degree before the preliminary test Insha Allah. 

few more questions for u 
-can u clarify what do u mean by CBE.. ? :S 
-will there it be the ISSB thing for the female ICTO's too?
- Is there any certain criteria of no of seats to be filled from Karachi? and if so do u know how many no of seats is for Karachi ? 

i will be thankful if u answer my queries.


----------



## matrixology

Mahreen_M_S said:


> Oh thanks alot
> I am bit relaxed after hearing the chances of approval of the final transcript from u. Anyways i will get my degree before the preliminary test Insha Allah.
> 
> few more questions for u
> -can u clarify what do u mean by CBE.. ? :S
> -will there it be the ISSB thing for the female ICTO's too?
> - Is there any certain criteria of no of seats to be filled from Karachi? and if so do u know how many no of seats is for Karachi ?
> 
> i will be thankful if u answer my queries.


- CBE - Computer Based Examination.
- Please refer to the newspaper ad and if it says that an ISSB will be held, you all will have to go there. But I don't think females are to do something with ISSB. 
- No one knows the number of total seats and the ratio of selection from particular cities and God forbid, if I assert some statement, ISI can pick me from collar right away from my warm and cozy room. Lolx.
- Final selection is easy and not easy at the same time. But trust me, those who will be selected have an insight notion for that.

There are some tips and tricks as well I will give as you go along. Not essentially tricks, they are lessons learned by us. Anyways, what's your CGPA and degree awarding institution?


----------



## Mahreen_M_S

Well it was mentioned in the newspaper that after the medical examination, candidates will have to go for ISSB.. bla bla

My CPGA is 2.52  and the institution from where i did my 3 years honors in computer science is university of Karachi.. can i ask whats your current status, i meant your designation ..? sorry i am curious to know about it that's y asked


----------



## matrixology

while an illusion can obscure the truth, the truth is that my candidature is on hold. There were a total of 15 guys whose degrees were incomplete. So, the training started in the midway. So, we are going to PMA in next batch. Going to ISSB is liking going to deliver a speech in front of a huge audience. In both cases, you never know what will be the reaction. I wish all of you a very good of luck.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

ppz joining PMA in winters, best of luck, it will b damn cold there!!!!

one thing if you are selected try to exert on running as much as you can, this clearing of one mile in 7 mins is something blowed out of propotion in PMA... and the routine is really tough in the current batch 2-4 guys did resign... physical fitness falls above everything in PMA and especially in winters things wont be easy at all!!!


----------



## Sehrish

best of luck 2 all having ICTO initial test on 26th July


----------



## matrixology

hey VrSoldierS, glad to see you back. please guide us on how is it being at PMA, what career prospects are there? And do they need more IT guys?


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

thanx 

being in PMA is tough!!!! but the thing is just hold on to it!!!! their priorities are

1. physical
2. academics

they have given 2nd place to academics as they know you are already educated enough!!! even if you are not good at physical they do let you go through but you get a really hard time at PMA as grace is only given to the physically fit!!! they do say thay they will relegate you if you didnt come up to the standards but i am yet to see a DSSC being relegated (either it be docs or ICTOs)

as per computer guys they have been opening data centers around and as far as i have heard they have opened one in Swat as well, plus the whole army is getting connected and paperwork is being limited, video conferences are being held, rather then depending upon the typical mail system army is switching on to its own intranet kind of system!!!! so you will be needed!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Vrsoldier why do u worry man?
Ur not goin as GC LC?
Ur just gonna be a grada as they call graduates there... nobdy care wat Gradas do, they r soft on em.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

i am already a grada yaar (or chacha as we are called there)

yeah things are quite easy as compared to the longies but for people who have left a desk job its a bit hard... but hey no one enjoys in PMA  so how could we!!!


----------



## matrixology

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> thanx
> 
> being in PMA is tough!!!! but the thing is just hold on to it!!!! their priorities are
> 
> 1. physical
> 2. academics
> 
> they have given 2nd place to academics as they know you are already educated enough!!! even if you are not good at physical they do let you go through but you get a really hard time at PMA as grace is only given to the physically fit!!! they do say thay they will relegate you if you didnt come up to the standards but i am yet to see a DSSC being relegated (either it be docs or ICTOs)
> 
> as per computer guys they have been opening data centers around and as far as i have heard they have opened one in Swat as well, plus the whole army is getting connected and paperwork is being limited, video conferences are being held, rather then depending upon the typical mail system army is switching on to its own intranet kind of system!!!! so you will be needed!!!


well i hope they call us  and good luck being not relegated yet  yaar relegation is a threat...lolz...i am in waiting list but GHQ gave nothing in written, just verbal that send your complete 8th sem transcript and they will consider us in the NEXT batch  what are the odds sir?


----------



## QuietBit

Nice to see you back Vr_Soldiers.

Our docs had been returned by GHQ, although we're still hopeful we'll be called by next batch. Please share any info that you have. 

These 4,5 guys i know, all of us were even 99&#37; done. we passed final medical, but only our degrees were late.

It'll be a shame if the army let all these guys go, because we already went through so much to get in, now the ball is in army's court :s


----------



## matrixology

QuietBit said:


> Nice to see you back Vr_Soldiers.
> 
> Our docs had been returned by GHQ, although we're still hopeful we'll be called by next batch. Please share any info that you have.
> 
> These 4,5 guys i know, all of us were even 99&#37; done. we passed final medical, but only our degrees were late.
> 
> It'll be a shame if the army let all these guys go, because we already went through so much to get in, now the ball is in army's court :s


i am also happy that VrSolDireS came to real world even if for mere 7 days :p

Yes we did our best and now its upto Army. But they can't write our destiny. Can they?


----------



## ali hadi

well read all of your threads, very informative discussion. i wanna ask one thing. i gave ISSB twice, but what we give in psychological test was 
WORD ASSOCIATION TEST.
PICTURE STORY WRITING
YOUR GOOD POINTS
YOUR WEAK POINTS.

but in the start of the discussion, i came to know that in ICTO psy test, they take only this kind of test in YES or NO. is it really true...???

i mean that its psy test is really diff from ISSB psy test??


----------



## Naeem Ahmad

Hey Guys!!!
I am Naeem Ahmad from Layyah.
I have done BS(Computer Science) from FAST-NUCES.
I had also applied for the ICTO and my name was also in the final selected candidate list but due to my degree incompletion, i was postponded for the next batch.

Do u guys have any info about next batch date???


----------



## matrixology

Naeem Ahmad said:


> Hey Guys!!!
> I am Naeem Ahmad from Layyah.
> I have done BS(Computer Science) from FAST-NUCES.
> I had also applied for the ICTO and my name was also in the final selected candidate list but due to my degree incompletion, i was postponded for the next batch.
> 
> Do u guys have any info about next batch date???


yaar most of guys i know who were selected in ICTO 2010 are now gradually losing hope. No one knows for sure, when next batch will be announced. but i talked to Sir Lt. Col. Habib and he told me that there are good chances that those who were selected before will be called now.


----------



## Naeem Ahmad

matrixology said:


> yaar most of guys i know who were selected in ICTO 2010 are now gradually losing hope. No one knows for sure, when next batch will be announced. but i talked to Sir Lt. Col. Habib and he told me that there are good chances that those who were selected before will be called now.




Hoping for the best...................Inshallah


----------



## QuietBit

A VERY warm and sincere congrats to all the members of the ICTO batch who were enrolled in pak army as captains 

Hoping we get to join the honoured ranks too very soon  please please please GHQ, call us@!!!!


----------



## Glitz

AOA
i need information about ICTO as i am going bscs(5th sem).how and when to apply for ICTO?
waiting for your kind reply.
REGARDS


----------



## matrixology

hi guys. ICTO batch 2011 has been announced. VrSoldiers, please help us as u always has. I was selected in 2010 batch but was on waiting list. How should i pursue my case in GHQ?


----------



## Hafsa Urooj

Can anyone tell that what major subjects should be covered for test of coprs of sigs? I have to give the test for corps of sigs but dun hav any idea wat things should hav to be prepared for test.


----------



## saeediqbalkhattak

I am *Saeed Iqbal KhattaK*
Lec. in Computer Science,
Hangu Public High School & College,
Hangu(Semi.Govt)

Now, I've applied for the Post ICTO,

anybody can tell me, about the Contents(Topics) of ICTO Screening Test. Plz Help me,

03339533493


----------



## 4arlover

i have given once ICTO in last June, 2009.
basically ICTO is Direct Short Commsion,
and no ISSB should be taken in that.
when u qualify the aptitude test,
then next written test are same as taken on 1st day ISSB Centre.


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

matrixology said:


> hi guys. ICTO batch 2011 has been announced. VrSoldiers, please help us as u always has. I was selected in 2010 batch but was on waiting list. How should i pursue my case in GHQ?


sorry for the late reply dude, i am hardly around, do pursue your case, call the PA directorate and ask otherwise just apply in this one again... wish you the best!!!


----------



## Rubym

Asslam Alikum Dear Brothers and sisters,

I have ICTO initial test on 15 feb kindly tell me about test who have already appear in test .................


----------



## VrSoLdIeRs

the initial test is quite easy, typical verbal, non verbal and then academic... verbal/non verbal is the same as typical long course test... as for academic its a bit tough as it is spread around all the things e.g. programming, networking, database etc etc but they are all MCQs so they are easy  rest is just relax... you will get thru!!!


----------



## buttsarai

Hello Adeel ! give your any id i want to ask some thing more about Initial test ?


----------



## Rubym

Thanx ...for the response............... gud to hear this line makes me laugh 
(e.g. programming, networking, database etc etc but they are all MCQs so they are easy ) heheh....


----------



## rajahamad

hi

is there any body to tell me that how was his test of ICTo and what type of questions were asked in the test????

also any information about the total number of candidates this year appearing for ICTO?????

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## Rubym

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> the initial test is quite easy, typical verbal, non verbal and then academic... verbal/non verbal is the same as typical long course test... as for academic its a bit tough as it is spread around all the things e.g. programming, networking, database etc etc but they are all MCQs so they are easy  rest is just relax... you will get thru!!!


 


Thanx Bro i have cleared preliminary test, now have physical test need prays


----------



## irtiqa

what type of MCQs were there in test, and what were the approx percentage of each section (networking, programing, database etc). I mean, which section is most focused upon ?


----------



## TrueSolider

It was a tough test but with the grace of Allah i have cleared it. There were 3 test 1. verbal 2. non verbal 3. academics (50 mcq's)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajahamad

conragulations man......
what type of questions were given in academic portions????can you please give me some idea????

and what was the ratio of pass/failure in the inital test??

And please explain some acadmic portion what typee of questions were there???


----------



## TrueSolider

before going for test please review following topics.

1. Basic of computers (input/output devices, boolean algebra, RDBMS)
2. telecommunication(CDMA,Multiplexing,digital electrnonics)

i am a software developer but there wasnt a single question about software development.


Thanks


----------



## TrueSolider

i was the first guy who cleared this test so not sure how many others were able to clear after i left the center.


----------



## rajahamad

very very thanks u truesoldier

and keep me update with the process.

Also I have to ask you some more questions will you please give me your contact number????

Regards


----------



## TrueSolider

I cant share number here but you can contact me on chat/email expertsolutionz@yahoo.com


----------



## TrueSolider

After test they will take medical (height, weight, eyesight only) then physical test and those you will clear this will get an ISSB form.


----------



## ahmedbilal

Hello everyone,
Before asking a question let me introduce my self. I am Ahmed Bilal. I have done BCS Hons from ICUOP. There is some confusion about ISSB for ICTO candidates that will ICTO candidates will go through ISSB for 2011?
As i have read this thread from top to bottom and i came up with a conclusion that before 2 years ISSB was part of the test for ICTO's and afterwards a Military Board use to conduct an interview.
Please let me know the recent update if anybody knows something about it...
Best wishes & Regards,
Ahmed Bilal


----------



## TrueSolider

ICTO's will go through ISSB and interview is only for those who will clear ISSB. Thanks


----------



## TrueSolider

Physical test will be held on 24th Feb for karachi.


----------



## falcon44

irtiqa said:


> what type of MCQs were there in test, and what were the approx percentage of each section (networking, programing, database etc). I mean, which section is most focused upon ?



Salaam did u clear ur Initial or not .....if not then 

If u have applied for ICTO (se/cs) then question will be from different portions like DB,SE,NW and LINUX may be also,but besides if u have applied as ICTO(GIS/NW/DB/OS) then just prepare ur GIS very well because i suffered the unexpected GIS question even i was well prepared for NW...Although i have passed my initial with GRACE OF ALLAH ALmighty...


----------



## TrueSolider

Can any of you please let us know about the ISSB. What kind of test they take from ICTO's? WIll there be any computer test also?


----------



## matrixology

I applied for ICTO 2010, cleared all the tests but due to incomplete degree, they deferred my entry into PMA. I want to ask VrSoldiers to please share his experiences of ISSB and tell us what type of job and a career does an ITCO enjoy in the long run?

Also, 2011 guys, i think they have passed everyone in initial test  The test was damn confusing..the academic part was stuffed with GIS and abbreviations of UNIVAC ..lol


----------



## matrixology

The ICTO discussion thread is located at ICTO Information. Guys please use that thread to communicate about ICTO because many threads will scatter the information.


----------



## rajahamad

any one knows when the next course is coming for ICTO ?????


----------



## TrueSolider

@ matrixology If you cleared all tests then why don't you tell us about ISSB? Just a curiosity


----------



## TrueSolider

rajahamad said:


> any one knows when the next course is coming for ICTO ?????


 
you failed?


----------



## rajahamad

hi

last time ie in 2nd batch there was no issb and the final seclection was made by only GHQ interview.

This time there are both the issb and then final interview of issb recommended candidates.

In issb there is no academic test like about your degree or your technical knowledege. neither any test on computer.

The issb will consist of three main type of tests

screening test very much same as the verbal and non verbal test you gave in initial.

then


the 

1)) physiologic test

consisting of series of tests like

making sentences
completing sentences
story writing

then

2)GTO tests

like discussions
group planning
and group tasks

then 

3)deputy president interview
then may be in last re interview and other tasks of selected candidates.


Atleast buy some book for the preparations because with out preparation and knowledge that what will be there you will nill.

so buy atleast some book like dogars publications book preperation for issb.

also these tests will assess that you can be an army officer or not.....


I hope get direction????


----------



## rajahamad

any one of you know when the next course is coming for ICTO and also any idea the total number of candidates for ICTo in any recruiting center???


----------



## TrueSolider

For karachi ...... 81 Male candidates were in physical test. 6-7 were unable to clear Mile (running test) and 3 were unable to do chin ups. So roughly 71 candidates. They are giving one more change to failed candidates to prove their physical fitness.


----------



## TrueSolider

next course will possibly come in feb of 2012. But it's not regular course like PMA long course.


----------



## BLACKKHAN

TrueSolider said:


> For karachi ...... 81 Male candidates were in physical test. 6-7 were unable to clear Mile (running test) and 3 were unable to do chin ups. So roughly 71 candidates. They are giving one more change to failed candidates to prove their physical fitness.


 

SAME STORY IN LAHORE ABOUT 80 CANDIDATES IN TOTAL, 4-5 OUT B/C DIFFERENT REASONS................


----------



## QuietBit

BLACKKHAN said:


> SAME STORY IN LAHORE ABOUT 80 CANDIDATES IN TOTAL, 4-5 OUT B/C DIFFERENT REASONS................


 
In pindi there were 178 boys and nearly all cleared mile.

few couldn't pass chinups (5-7) and given rechance


----------



## BLACKKHAN

so its mean about 350 candidates from Lahore Karachi and Rawalpindi lets say 50 from Quetta that will make 400 in total
There are only 60 seats so 15% chances................. May God help us


----------



## TrueSolider

Have any of you got call for the ISSB? When they will call for the ISSB?


----------



## Rubym

Anyone receive call letter for ISSB?


----------



## ahmedbilal

ICTO candidates are expected to be called in third week of march...


----------



## BLACKKHAN

AOA

yeah me too read that ICTO will be called in 3rd week of march but right now its 3rd week of march but no call letters yet !!!


----------



## Rubym

BLACKKHAN said:


> AOA
> 
> yeah me to read that ICTO will be called in 3rd week of march but right now its 3rd week of march but no call letters yet !!!


 
where you read ?


----------



## BLACKKHAN

I read from ISSB site that ICTO's expected ISSB will held on the 3rd week of march but no call letters yet to any candidate from Lahore.


----------



## Rubym

ISSB site is blocked thats why i asked


----------



## BLACKKHAN

OKZ, no problem at all, you are WELCOME.


----------



## TrueSolider

anyone got call for ISSB?


----------



## BLACKKHAN

NO yar no one in Lahore....


----------



## khaninspace

Aslam-u-Alaikum!

do some one know about when call letters r expected????


----------



## BLACKKHAN

In first week of April hopefully.....


----------



## ahmedbilal

ICTO's are expected to be called in May. Moreover total count of candidates is around 500.
Warm Regards,


----------



## BLACKKHAN

There is no ISSB in month of May for any kind of Army Selection so it should be in month of April... Female ICTO candidates have been called and their reporting day is 31 March....


----------



## matrixology

Sorry folks i was away for a long time. The email subscriptions are not working at all. Whatsoever, i got my call letter. ICTO's have to report at Kohat ISSB Center on 4th April (1-2 PM). Many a guys haven't received the letters yet and ID's cards also show no record in ISSB call letters DBase. The matter is utterly confusing.

Any updates?

*NOTE : Guys going from Lahore should go together. Lahori guys who are going to ISSB, please report here so that we can go together.*


----------



## matrixology

Those who have not received call letters by now, must immediately contact Kohat ISSB Center. Please request their contact information by private message. 

Also, check your call status by navigating through following URL.

Check Your Call Status Online


----------



## matrixology

A friend from Karachi told that he is directed to report on 10th April. Another news source claims that some of the guys will be reporting on 31st March. This means that at least 5-6 ISSB sessions will be conducted for ICTO's. Please share your views and information.


----------



## StarSolider

How you check your call. Is it via the ISSB website by entering CNIC or by any other source?


----------



## matrixology

follow the ISSB Call letter status link i submitted in recent posts. Entering the NIC will display data. But i don't tend to rely on the website because websites are not usually updated. If you have not received call letter yet, it is better to ask the Kohat ISSB or your local ISSB Center.


----------



## khaninspace

I dont recieved the call letter and their is no record in database of ISSB website and also call to kohat but phone is busy and they r not picking the telephoe call.
contacted AS $ RC they gave phoe no. ISSB karachi and when call to ISSB karachi they said that ISSB Kohat send calls.
All is very confusing What I should to do now..........................?


----------



## matrixology

@Khan

Some guys who were selected last time also didn't receive letters yet which makes me worry. Investigating into the matter also is of no avail. I suggest you should visit your local AS&RC Center along with guys with similar problem. I also wonder that you people will receive letter but not yet because there is a session going to ISSB on 10th April. So, if you're accommodated in that slot, definitely your call letters will appear belated. However, don't stop trying. Wish you good luck.


----------



## Rubym

I got my call letter. ICTO's have to report at Kohat ISSB Center on 10th April .........


----------



## matrixology

RubyM can u please tell more details....like are only women participating in the 10th april session etc? and are there any other sessions past the 10th april session.


----------



## ahmedbilal

there is also a batch starting in karachi from 10th of april for Males.


----------



## Rubym

matrixology said:


> RubyM can u please tell more details....like are only women participating in the 10th april session etc? and are there any other sessions past the 10th april session.


 
Sorry have to report at malir not kohat  ...... yes only girls are there i think so divided in 3 sessions ,1st session start from 4th april to 8th ,then 2nd 10th april to 14th ... 3rd start from 14th to 18th


----------



## BLACKKHAN

I have got my ISSB call letter 10th April Kohat..........................plz keep in your prayers.....


----------



## khaninspace

I don't get the call Letter till now


----------



## khaninspace

!&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1603;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;


Sir I contacted to AS&RC Karachi. on asking about the application they said that your application was sent to GHQ on 2nd March 2011.
Kindly tell me either my application is sent to you or not for the ISSB test


----------



## BLACKKHAN

AOA

bhai kui ICTO ISSB se hu k aya hai tu apna experience share krey plz......


----------



## matrixology

I went to Kohat ISSB Center on 4th April

Facts Sheet

Participating Candidates : ~170
LC Candidates (Long Course) : ~50
ICTO's : ~120
Total Selected : 14
Selected for LC : 9
Selected for ICTO : 5

Selection is tough in ISSB but following some rules can guarantee your induction. I was among the selected ICTO's by the Grace of Allah. Two more ICTO sessions will be held in Kohat following from 10th, 14th April.

Good Luck to all wannabees...


----------



## matrixology

Ruby please do share your experiences....like how many participated and how many got selected etc...


----------



## matrixology

Allah aap sab ko kamyaab karay

Following are some tips jo aap k kaam ayengi.

1. Be positive during writing, group discussions and interview.
2. Male candidates should shave everyday.
3. Don't lose confidence if you didn't do all individual obstacles. I did 12 (2nd Highest) but those with just 4 and 6 were selected too. Remember, ditch (long jump) is basic requirement so do that on priority basis.
4. Don't try to take initiative during group discussions. Never contradict any of your group member. Never look towards your GTO during interview rather talk directly to your group.
5. Don't over-react. People often try to deteriorate their group members by identifying their mistakes. Avoid doing so.
6. Be truthful. Truth has power and trust me, they know all about who we really are.
7. Candidates with recalls (re-interviews) have higher chances of selection.
8. Don't eat much before performing physical activities.
9. Some guys got their feet fractured so don't try to jump those obstacles which are sure to get you done. Bulky people should be careful.

Good Luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## falcon44

Salam Matrixology!!

hope u will b fine ...!!
please tell me how u got to know that these much candidates are selected.....do they tell u at the spot...??


----------



## matrixology

falcon44 said:


> Salam Matrixology!!
> 
> hope u will b fine ...!!
> please tell me how u got to know that these much candidates are selected.....do they tell u at the spot...??



Hi Falcon. Hope you are fine. Yaar those who are called for re-interviews are almost sure to get selected. I know because i was recalled.


----------



## falcon44

i m fine !! yaar
i m going at 14 and pray for me so that i could do my best at there...


----------



## matrixology

falcon44 said:


> i m fine !! yaar
> i m going at 14 and pray for me so that i could do my best at there...


 
Sure yara....Haseeb :p


----------



## falcon44

matrixology said:


> Sure yara....Haseeb :p


 
Zahid bhaee it's your maturity and Faithfulness with us that we can get some very useful information by , otherwise who do does so much Huxley.

Thanx again for remembering!!!


----------



## matrixology

falcon44 said:


> Zahid bhaee it's your maturity and Faithfulness with us that we can get some very useful information by , otherwise who do does so much Huxley.
> 
> Thanx again for remembering!!!



At your service dear..Don't hesitate to ask any information.


----------



## falcon44

matrixology said:


> At your service dear..Don't hesitate to ask any information.


 
Well! Pls tell me that how much is probabilty of screening out test? And what kind of group discussion topics were been there...?
And were acadmic qusetions also in interveiw?


----------



## matrixology

falcon44 said:


> Well! Pls tell me that how much is probabilty of screening out test? And what kind of group discussion topics were been there...?
> And were acadmic qusetions also in interveiw?



Ok. There is no screening out test. Nobody is sent home unless four days are complete. They evaluate every thing about you. Previously, screening was done to ensure initial filtration of desired candidates but now, full evaluation is made to judge candidatures. 

Group discussion topics can be diverse. But more important is the participation tactics in group discussion. Don't speak too much. Stick to your point and don't throw dirt over your group fellows.

No academic test is held during your stay at ISSB. However, recommended candidates are required to be interviewed again by GHQ Selection Board. The selection board interview focuses purely on academic knowledge.


----------



## BLACKKHAN

AOA

I was in Kohat ISSB from 10 to 14 April, I am fully satisfied with all of my tests but it seems that I am not recommended coz 12 candidates got letter after their reinterviews. No reinterview for me and its almost over for me now as it was my 3rd chance. Well I am happy in my life and wish all of you very best of LUCK......


----------



## matrixology

BLACKKHAN said:


> AOA
> 
> I was in Kohat ISSB from 10 to 14 April, I am fully satisfied with all of my tests but it seems that I am not recommended coz 12 candidates got letter after their reinterviews. No reinterview for me and its almost over for me now as it was my 3rd chance. Well I am happy in my life and wish all of you very best of LUCK......



Khan its really good that you've not abandoned hope. I want to ask that how many among the 12 selected were ICTO's?? Because there should have been either Long Course, Phsyciatrists or Doctors in your ISSB session too...


----------



## BLACKKHAN

There were 151 in total

12 ICTO's candidate got letters
08 RVFCs .............................
01 Pycho...............................

There was not a single candidate for PMA LC


----------



## matrixology

BLACKKHAN said:


> There were 151 in total
> 
> 12 ICTO's candidate got letters
> 08 RVFCs .............................
> 01 Pycho...............................
> 
> There was not a single candidate for PMA LC


 
Ok Khan. Thanks for the Information.

ISSB Kohat :

Session 4th-8th April : 5 ICTO's Selected
Session 10-14th April : 12 ICTO's Selected
Session 14-18th April : (Guestimate) 12 ICTO's


Kohat Total = ~ 29

ISSB Gujranwala

Total might be ~ 25

ISSB Malir

Total Might be ~ 15

Grand Total = ~65-90

Seats available would be near 20-40

Let's c what comes next....The odds are still high.


----------



## BLACKKHAN

Chillllllll mate there is no ISSB in Gujranwala for male candidates


----------



## matrixology

BLACKKHAN said:


> Chillllllll mate there is no ISSB in Gujranwala for male candidates


 

Ok thanks bro...Relieved :p


----------



## pakomar

i heard that only repeaters are selected for ICTO. Is it true?


----------



## matrixology

pakomar said:


> i heard that only repeaters are selected for ICTO. Is it true?


 
I don't think so. There are only about 5 repeaters in the whole ICTO 2011.


----------



## pakomar

matrixology said:


> I don't think so. There are only about 5 repeaters in the whole ICTO 2011.


 
what type of qualities they were looking in ICTO guys?(same as long course one or any others)


----------



## mahmed

Salam !
I am also ICTO candidate. My ISSB was from 10th to 14th April and Alhamdulillah i was recommended from ISSB. My final interview at ASRC Rawalpindi is also done.Now i am waiting for Final Call of Recommendation INSHALLAH. Everybody pray for my Success.
Anybody with same case????


----------



## mahmed

Brother my friend is recommended from Gujranwala ISSB in 14th to 18th batch. so there was ISSB in Gujranwala


----------



## pakomar

mahmed said:


> Salam !
> I am also ICTO candidate. My ISSB was from 10th to 14th April and Alhamdulillah i was recommended from ISSB. My final interview at ASRC Rawalpindi is also done.Now i am waiting for Final Call of Recommendation INSHALLAH. Everybody pray for my Success.
> Anybody with same case????


 
what kind of interview was that? and what kind of questions were asked?


----------



## QuietBit

please share guys


----------



## mahmed

Dear Interview was composition of Technical and general questions. Technical questions are asked by an ICTO sitting with General. It was panel of about 8 Officers. A Maj general and Brigadiers and Colonels. The technical person will ask about your specialized field and then he will ask questions accordingly. Other Officers may ask General knowledge questions as well,so you have to prepare yourself for General knowledge as well as technical questions related to your specialized field. Alhamdulillah my Interview was outstanding. Pray for my Success and i am very much Hopeful from ALLAH
If anybody having any query, you can ask anytime 

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




pakomar said:


> what kind of interview was that? and what kind of questions were asked?


 
Dear Interview was composition of Technical and general questions. Technical questions are asked by an ICTO sitting with General. It was panel of about 8 Officers. A Maj general and Brigadiers and Colonels. The technical person will ask about your specialized field and then he will ask questions accordingly. Other Officers may ask General knowledge questions as well,so you have to prepare yourself for General knowledge as well as technical questions related to your specialized field. Alhamdulillah my Interview was outstanding. Pray for my Success and i am very much Hopeful from ALLAH
If anybody having any query, you can ask anytime


----------



## pakomar

mahmed said:


> Dear Interview was composition of Technical and general questions. Technical questions are asked by an ICTO sitting with General. It was panel of about 8 Officers. A Maj general and Brigadiers and Colonels. The technical person will ask about your specialized field and then he will ask questions accordingly. Other Officers may ask General knowledge questions as well,so you have to prepare yourself for General knowledge as well as technical questions related to your specialized field. Alhamdulillah my Interview was outstanding. Pray for my Success and i am very much Hopeful from ALLAH
> If anybody having any query, you can ask anytime
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Interview was composition of Technical and general questions. Technical questions are asked by an ICTO sitting with General. It was panel of about 8 Officers. A Maj general and Brigadiers and Colonels. The technical person will ask about your specialized field and then he will ask questions accordingly. Other Officers may ask General knowledge questions as well,so you have to prepare yourself for General knowledge as well as technical questions related to your specialized field. Alhamdulillah my Interview was outstanding. Pray for my Success and i am very much Hopeful from ALLAH
> If anybody having any query, you can ask anytime


 
whats your specialized field and what was the death of questions in terms of tectonically?please share questions


----------



## mahmed

My field is Networks Security having experience of 4 years with good number of certifications related to Juniper,Cisco and Microsoft.
Questions asked were in very rapid style,questions were as follow:

Tell me routing protocols on which you have worked.
what is OSPF.what is RIP. What is BGP?
how DHCP Server Works?
how arp works?
tell me about OSI Model?
why IPV6 is bring onto ground,reasons?


----------



## pakomar

mahmed said:


> My field is Networks Security having experience of 4 years with good number of certifications related to Juniper,Cisco and Microsoft.
> Questions asked were in very rapid style,questions were as follow:
> 
> Tell me routing protocols on which you have worked.
> what is OSPF.what is RIP. What is BGP?
> how DHCP Server Works?
> how arp works?
> tell me about OSI Model?
> why IPV6 is bring onto ground,reasons?


 
please also answer, ISSb be of ICTO were same as long course one? if different what kind of qualities were they looking in ICTO guys


----------



## mahmed

pakomar said:


> please also answer, ISSb be of ICTO were same as long course one? if different what kind of qualities were they looking in ICTO guys


 
Dear ISSB Criteria is same for all i.e. it is same for LC, for Graduate course and even for ICTO course. They find the defined qualities in candidates and even after recommendation i don't know what they have found in me.


----------



## pakomar

mahmed said:


> Dear ISSB Criteria is same for all i.e. it is same for LC, for Graduate course and even for ICTO course. They find the defined qualities in candidates and even after recommendation i don't know what they have found in me.


 
but i heard that there was no command task for ICTOs? so there must be some other qualities than long course one...


----------



## mahmed

pakomar said:


> but i heard that there was no command task for ICTOs? so there must be some other qualities than long course one...


 
Yes there is no command task and no final group task, i am talking about their criteria,


----------



## pakomar

mahmed said:


> Yes there is no command task and no final group task, i am talking about their criteria,


 
so there must be some criteria change in ICTO officers? any idea bro whats the criteria?


----------



## shahzad115

Dear experts..
i would be obliged if someone can elaborate 6 month BMT in summarized manner!


----------



## shahzad115

hi!
i would be obliged if you can elaborate 6 month BMT (ICTO) in summarized manner!

thanks


----------



## matrixology

shahzad115 said:


> hi!
> i would be obliged if you can elaborate 6 month BMT (ICTO) in summarized manner!
> 
> thanks



m going for training on 19th May 2011. Will surely tell my experience after 6 months InshaAllah. However, the training is aimed at producing smart, efficient, intelligent, ego-centric, loyal and manly cadets which could carry loads of responsibilities.


----------



## matrixology

pakomar said:


> but i heard that there was no command task for ICTOs? so there must be some other qualities than long course one...



Well you can say that they the qualities in individual group tasks, half group tasks, interviews etc. ICTO's are not required to do command tasks. And i think command tasks are not undertaken by them because unlike Longies, they are not field officers. They would mostly be sitting in offices. Etc.


----------



## matrixology

pakomar said:


> what type of qualities they were looking in ICTO guys?(same as long course one or any others)



85% same qualities...I say that don't differentiate them on behalf of qualities. Because it is confusing. Just think that LC, Psychologists, Doctors, ICTO's all are selected keeping in view same qualities.


----------



## matrixology

pakomar said:


> whats your specialized field and what was the death of questions in terms of tectonically?please share questions



My field is Computer Science. I specialize in Computer Programming. Well, to be honest, if you're good at your work, you'll find the Army interview quite easy. Because they ask the most basic questions. But beware, it is the basic questions that are nasty. So, be conceptual and academic in your answers. 

I had low grades in Operating Systems and Computer Networks, so they asked me questions from those two subjects first. But they were really easy.

1. What is VmWare?
2. What is an OS Kernel?
3. What is Thin Client and Thick Client?
4. What is Client/Server Model?
5. Difference between Linux and Unix.

They also asked me some programming questions in the end. They were also easy. But they judge you by your usage of technical terms, your way of expressing complex computer science ideas into layman's notion etc. And trust me, although their are almost 7 people taking interview, but still it is a lot easier than talking to a girl for the first time.


----------



## pakomar

matrixology said:


> 85% same qualities...I say that don't differentiate them on behalf of qualities. Because it is confusing. Just think that LC, Psychologists, Doctors, ICTO's all are selected keeping in view same qualities.


 
congratulation bro.. good luck with your training... What type of qualities they search in a person during ISSB?


----------



## matrixology

pakomar said:


> congratulation bro.. good luck with your training... What type of qualities they search in a person during ISSB?



Well, to be honest I can't say for sure. But keeping in view the purpose of selecting candidates for saving a nation, one can say that they're looking for candidates having potential for accomplishments, ones who can bear tough situations without breaking a sweat, the ones who can die for their country without asking them to do so, the ones who can be highly strategic, organized and at the same time are great followers, the ones who can command a load of soldiers dying for Shahadat, the ones who live within the social and religious boundaries. The ones who can lead and follow at the same time. The ones who can speak their mind and who can judge past personal prejudice etc. At the end, they need a strategic, smart, egocentric and disciplined patriot.


----------



## rajahamad

any one knows when the new course for males icto is coming????????


----------



## pakomar

rajahamad said:


> any one knows when the new course for males icto is coming????????


 
they are here check joinpakarmy.gov.pk ... ICTO entries are there only detail ... registrations will start from 11 june to 30 june....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajahamad

had u alreay applied for this postion of ICto????


----------



## rajahamad

how many of you are applying for the position of ICTO???


----------



## rajahamad

have any one of u got his status confirmed????for registration of ICTOs????????


----------



## pakomar

rajahamad said:


> have any one of u got his status confirmed????for registration of ICTOs????????


 
dont worry it will take time...... what field you applied


----------



## rajahamad

my status is confirmed now and i have applied for software engin. and will you please tell that they allow the candidates which are students of 8th semester and have not get their final result till now???


----------



## pakomar

rajahamad said:


> my status is confirmed now and i have applied for software engin. and will you please tell that they allow the candidates which are students of 8th semester and have not get their final result till now???


 
yaar give them your 8 semester transcript and also get course completion certificate ......


----------



## Ammarjm

I need some info regarding the merit list ?
I want to know n what basis it is made and does any body know how many seats are available for ICTO 2011B batch .
because i have done with my medicals and GHQ interview is also done .I was recommended by iSSB too . but now i am waiting for the final merit list and his waiting is like hell


----------



## SUMMERA

Salam all,
i m sumera,issb recomended,and i was placed on reserve seat last time,i want to know that when the induction of female icto is going to take place in 2012,and any priority if given to the candidates on reserve seat,
please if any body have the information...
Thanks


----------



## muhammad fahim yasar

Aoa to all
I applied for icto 2011 batch.im issb recomended by kohat nd medical fit by cmh rwp. im on waiting list in final merit list made by GHQ.I have called PA Directorate about my status two days before nd they have said that my name is nearby on top in waiitng list or might be on top.icto batch has reported on 24 nov.do anyone know that what r the chances for my status nd what procedure gonna adopt GHQ.IN case in case if they dnt call me for this batch what are my chances for next batch nd when be next batch gona announce.im issb recomended by kohat nd medical fit by cmh rwp.my documents are still in ghq.for how many days do i have to be in hope to join this batch.need ur valueable reply urgently.thanks

regards
fahim


----------



## fahim.yaser

SUMMERA said:


> Salam all,
> i m sumera,issb recomended,and i was placed on reserve seat last time,i want to know that when the induction of female icto is going to take place in 2012,and any priority if given to the candidates on reserve seat,
> please if any body have the information...
> Thanks


 
walaekumsalam sumera. my case is same as is yours.my batch reported on 24 nov nd ghq has send back the documents of remaining candidates who were not selected except me...iv talked to them yesterday nd they said that im on reserve seat nd if wish to get my documents then i can..imm confuse abt their statement...did they send u your documents back?ur batch will be announce in jan or feb nd i guess u have to give initial plus final medical nd ghq personnel interview...hope for the best nd try ur best...best of luck


----------



## SUMMERA

fahim.yaser said:


> walaekumsalam sumera. my case is same as is yours.my batch reported on 24 nov nd ghq has send back the documents of remaining candidates who were not selected except me...iv talked to them yesterday nd they said that im on reserve seat nd if wish to get my documents then i can..imm confuse abt their statement...did they send u your documents back?ur batch will be announce in jan or feb nd i guess u have to give initial plus final medical nd ghq personnel interview...hope for the best nd try ur best...best of luck




yes they returned us the documents,and yea i got the info that they r going to invite applications at the end of january i think,and i will have to give the initial tests and medical and final interview also ,for boys i think they do call them in next batch most of the chances are that they will be selected
best of luck to you also.


----------



## fahimyaser

ahan thats nice abt ur status nd wish u best of luck for ur tests nd need ur prayers for me also....one thing i want to know if u have some info for that is that they didnt return my documents yet ...pa directorate said that they did return the documents of all not selected candidates in final inteerview of ghq so where they put me....not selected or wht so......if u have some kinda sources then plz let me know coz all ma resources said that there must be some thing that ghq didnt return my documents....my full name is muhamad fahim yasar nd roll number was icto-151 2011.thanks nd tc


----------



## zerodegree

Plz guide regarding acadamic test...thanks


----------



## fahimyaser

Sumera female batch has been announced...do apply and let me know abt ur test date and have a nice preparation....best of luck for u....keep update us .Thanks


----------



## fahimyaser

well Mr Zero degree initial test is simple if u prepare for that...do makeurself prepres from www.paperone.pk.its a nice website frm where u can get high score in initial test as it count a lot in overall merit list made by ghq.about academic test when i gave that it was mostly of basics of computer...3 to 4 question from communication but the main focus was on computer so do prepare for that.Best of luck for u if u wanna apply in next batch as ill again gonna apply with u too.Best of luck bro.Allah Hafiz


----------



## Nageen

Assalam o Aliakum,Nageen is here,
I have many question for asking because i m new member and applying first time.So,can anyone tell me that, 
1) How many percentage required in academic for ISSB test, especially in graduation i got CGPA 2.46 can i apply in ISSB test ? 
2) I going to join in ICTO as rank of Caption. So what's a salary and benefits for caption in Pakistan Army now a days ?
Reply me as soon as possible, Thanks!


----------



## fahimyaser

Walaekumsalam Nageen.
In current induction for icto they have asked minimum 65 percent marks in graduation nd one 2nd division throughout carrer so calculate urself in this respective.well about issb i gave it in kohat they asked about 60 percent minimum in last batch of icto..anyhow best of luck for u...gv ur initial test well coz it do count alot in final merit list made by ghq....about sallary...ull be given 35k plus and other medical benifits as per forces law....best of luck.tc


----------



## Nageen

Thanks for nice information,but sir, my answer remains here that can i apply for ISSB with the 2.46 percentage? Because its not mention in the website that how much percentage required for graduation in ISSB test?
thanks!


----------



## bushra21

hey ve applied for the post of icto n ma test i gone b on 21st feb inshALLAH..plz guide me through the process that from where shud i get prepared fo it..ve tried the link given above but its not workin...ve started the revision of ma BS course..n also ve taken some online test related to verbal n non verbal section..they were quite easy..bt i thnk dat at the final day of the test the q's woudn't be that easy as they r in sample online tests..plz plz tell me some kin ov book from where can i get prepared...n also tell me that how many sections would there be in the test..like verbal,non verbal etc...


----------



## fahimyaser

My pleasure.......well i cant clearly answer u abt that.....in my opinion if u r eligible to give preliminary test then there must be chances for u in issb...just appply now gv ur test a best...prepare it from Free MCQ ISSB Tests Entry Test 2012 General Knowledge MCQs Islamiat MCQs CSS Past Papers Online Preparation of NUST Entry Test MCQs online Preparation of A Level MCQs IQ Test, Objective General Knowledge MCQs Entrance Test Interview Questions MCAT EC. what percentage is 0f 2.46?anyhow best of luck


----------



## fahimyaser

best of luck bushra.....well initial test is easy...dnt be nervous there with upright questions.....iv the link where 40k above questions are for ur prepaaration....www.pakone.pk.about icto test u must know the computer knowledge basics and rest u have the link...do let me know after ur test abt the pattern of test plus wht kinda questions in this batch.....best of luck.tc


----------



## Nageen

yasir g, well, my percentage 57% in graduation But,i have registered now,and my status have approved .but kahein asa na ho k test k din wo log kahe k antiji kaha a gi hay ,look at ur percentage.?? batain kia asa kuch hoga ya nahi? kisi k sath ap k time main hova ho?


----------



## fahimyaser

G Nageen g....abt ur status cnfrm..dnt rely on that...make a call to ASRC and cnfrm ur query coz in my opinion there r minimum chances that u can appear in test....hhahahahhahaa lag tu yehi rha ha keh wo yehi kahengay keh puter ji itna perh kr kia zarurat thi army mein aanay ki...u should go to NASA..LOLZ.....anyhow well dnt lose hope nd cnfrm at ur end...At my time i didnt find such case....best of luck Nageen.adeius nd chao.tataz


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> best of luck bushra.....well initial test is easy...dnt be nervous there with upright questions.....iv the link where 40k above questions are for ur prepaaration....www.pakone.pk.about icto test u must know the computer knowledge basics and rest u have the link...do let me know after ur test abt the pattern of test plus wht kinda questions in this batch.....best of luck.tc



tnx alot mara..ve tried the link n the q's r very easy...n nw m concentrating on ma BS course...n ve so many q's related to the medical examintaion also..related to HEIGHT n WEIGHT...if u have any info bout it..kindly lemme know...n after ma test inshALLAH ill infm u bout the pattern...


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm pleasure of mine bushra....make ur initial test best and about medical iv detail information at every step in final cmh medical....u can freely ask whteva u want to know....and ill wait for ur test result....be confident....well i know the patern just want to know more abt the academic test coz ill have to give that onlu this time as i was in reserve seat in last batch in ghq list so dnt have to gv issb this time....best of luck buddy.tc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm pleasure of mine bushra....make ur initial test best and about medical iv detail information at every step in final cmh medical....u can freely ask whteva u want to know....and ill wait for ur test result....be confident....well i know the patern just want to know more abt the academic test coz ill have to give that onlu this time as i was in reserve seat in last batch in ghq list so dnt have to gv issb this time....best of luck buddy.tc



ahan den last time u cleared all yo tests??...n bout medical ve 2 ask dat ma height is 5'6'' but the prb is dat i think m sligtly overweight like bout 3 to 4 kg..but every1 who sees me says that yo weight is according to yo height dn even try to lose yo weight...bt ve heard that they also reject overweight people..so had 2 ask dat is it true that they reject on these basis?!?!...n inshALLAH ill infm u bout the pattern..n wen is yo test gona held???..n han if u ve any info bout public secotr job's test patern den plz lemme knw bout it..cz m having 2 such kin ov test on comin sunday inshALLAH..this feb is really tough 4 me..so if u have any info plz lemmen knw..tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm yup i was medically fit by cmh nd placed in reserve seat....maybe ill go along with female batch with 2 categories of males as maybe they will adjusting me with them ...or maybe in coming male batch...upto them.....hmm abt weight 3 to 4 kg is nt so that they will reject anyone...ma frd was 10 kg over weight and he then loose 4 kg and got selected..dnt u worry abt that....till final medical u do have time so u can make urself now.....and nice coinicidence abt ur test....iv same test at 9 am for post of assistant manager electro. at 9am in IMCB H-9.lets meet there......in which field uv dne engg?ill let u knw then...ma cntct nmbr is 03212478001...dnt fink sm thing wrong....be friendl;y buddy...ill wait for ur test info of army ....adeius nd chao.tc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm yup i was medically fit by cmh nd placed in reserve seat....maybe ill go along with female batch with 2 categories of males as maybe they will adjusting me with them ...or maybe in coming male batch...upto them.....hmm abt weight 3 to 4 kg is nt so that they will reject anyone...ma frd was 10 kg over weight and he then loose 4 kg and got selected..dnt u worry abt that....till final medical u do have time so u can make urself now.....and nice coinicidence abt ur test....iv same test at 9 am for post of assistant manager electro. at 9am in IMCB H-9.lets meet there......in which field uv dne engg?ill let u knw then...ma cntct nmbr is 03212478001...dnt fink sm thing wrong....be friendl;y buddy...ill wait for ur test info of army ....adeius nd chao.tc


ahan lets wot happens..personaly am interestd in this army job...bt for that i thnk i need 2 lose some weight..n temme bout yo friend who lost 4kg..medical board asked him to lose weight?..n nw m concentrating on these 2 upcomin tests..one is for assistant manager(Information technology)n test venue is I thnk in isb somewhere in colege vnt seen it yet bt time is 9.am and the second one is of MCB bt test venue for that is in rwp n also time is 10.30 am lets see wot hapens...n plz lemme knw that wot r u preparing for that assistant manager's test..ve heard that public sector job's test is based on long questions which r bout current affairs,gk and essays..ao if u ve any idea lemme knw...gud luk tc


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm yupp God knows better.....imm much intersted in army bt Hard luck to me in previous batch.....and yup sure u have to loose some weight...they have standards written for height to weight in cmh...my frd lose weight in a week so didnt appear on medical board..if they declare unfit due to weight then he would have to appeal in medical board so he did before that stage.....yupp im also gonna appear for assistant manager electronics and test is at islamabad model college for boys h-9 at 9am on sunday...best of luck for both of ur tests...well im preparing my electronics...its basics and smthng deep so.....plus general knowldege and mathematics....as it is field specified job so questions will be from field 80 percent....i dnt think so they gna present long questions nd theories to write...it would be objective type so...so make ur prepaaration best buddy....tataz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm yupp God knows better.....imm much intersted in army bt Hard luck to me in previous batch.....and yup sure u have to loose some weight...they have standards written for height to weight in cmh...my frd lose weight in a week so didnt appear on medical board..if they declare unfit due to weight then he would have to appeal in medical board so he did before that stage.....yupp im also gonna appear for assistant manager electronics and test is at islamabad model college for boys h-9 at 9am on sunday...best of luck for both of ur tests...well im preparing my electronics...its basics and smthng deep so.....plus general knowldege and mathematics....as it is field specified job so questions will be from field 80 percent....i dnt think so they gna present long questions nd theories to write...it would be objective type so...so make ur prepaaration best buddy....tataz



ahan tnx alot 4 the info..m also preparin basics of ma field..bt ma gk is very weak for hat I ve 2 go through some gk's books..n for army ill prepare masellf after these 2 tests inshALLAH..gud luk tc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahimyaser

pleasure of mine....iv got some more athentic info abt this sunday test..best of luck for u byddyyyy....see yew after test...adeius nd chao.tataz


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> pleasure of mine....iv got some more athentic info abt this sunday test..best of luck for u byddyyyy....see yew after test...adeius nd chao.tataz



authentic info?!?!..ahan then wats dat??..n kindly temme bout related sections that i must prepare for the test..if u ve related info...bt i dn thnk so that this orgnizatn would ve disclosed any details of the test cz many members of ma famly r servin in pak governmnt at elite class posts like grade 20,21..none of them ve any info bout this organization and the test..nyways if u ve any info then do temme..gud luk..tc


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm dnt think so that 20 21 grade officers can let u know abt test pattern.....i guess u dnt know which organization is helding this test........anyhow best of luck for u buddy.....okk see yew then..tataz...


----------



## fahimyaser

hylo....wht abt todays test???????????????


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hylo....wht abt todays test???????????????



hey fst test wasnt dat much gud as i was expectin....bt scnd test went very well..lets see wot hapens..n wat bout yo test...hw was it..n han kindly temme bout ICTO that what would be there??...will there b any section related to current affairs,gk,Paksitan studies??


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm okk yupp timewas short bt test was nt that much difficult anyhow hope fr the best.......its result will be announce in one and half week....they will call them for interview who will qualify the test..two interviews wil be held....mine was went good...nt much extra bt went well....ummm icto test will be abt verbal non verbal inteliigence and academic test...hmm do prepare academic from fsc computer book...ur test will be much well........


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm okk yupp timewas short bt test was nt that much difficult anyhow hope fr the best.......its result will be announce in one and half week....they will call them for interview who will qualify the test..two interviews wil be held....mine was went good...nt much extra bt went well....ummm icto test will be abt verbal non verbal inteliigence and academic test...hmm do prepare academic from fsc computer book...ur test will be much well........



tnx god that curent affairs ill nt be included in that ICTO's test..for yestrday tst I prepared current affairs n pak studies n didn prepre much from academic side..das y it wsnt dat much gud..bt for mcb i didn even prerapre a single word bt that went very well..I think dat it all depends on luck...n yestrday's test qs were similr 2 academic side of icto?..do tmme bout this so that i can chose dat wat exectly ve to prepare for academic of ICTO...tnx


----------



## bushra21

hey in academic wot ill be included?...like if my field is IT den then there ill be IT related questions or general questions?..ve read somewhere that this ill be from general maths,pak studies n Islamic stidies is it true??


----------



## Nageen

Just for information,
What there are any concessions for the Female Candidates in any ISSB test( psychologist tests, GTO Tasks,Interviews)?


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm yupp no doubt our luck do count alot at every step so do pray to Allah for each and every step......in academic mostly questions will be from computer book of FSC and two to three wil be frm communication side.....iv told u frm where u can prepare ur academic test...umm initial test wil be only verbal non verbal intelligence and academic...so in intelligence there might be little questionsbut all were easy so...


----------



## fahimyaser

IN ISSB there is nt so much diffrent of females to males...criteria is same as they need people of forces mind not sexual different mind...so just prepare for initial test now and do ur best for now....when ull be clear for that then have to prepare for ISSB..


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm yupp no doubt our luck do count alot at every step so do pray to Allah for each and every step......in academic mostly questions will be from computer book of FSC and two to three wil be frm communication side.....iv told u frm where u can prepare ur academic test...umm initial test wil be only verbal non verbal intelligence and academic...so in intelligence there might be little questionsbut all were easy so...



nx alot man...u ve helpd me alot through this phase...m preparin DB rit nw..day after 2mrw ill move 2wrds communication side inshALLAH..n for verbal n non verbal yara dat site isnt workin properly..dn knw wat prob is goin over there.....n js temme if am doin the prep in right way..*ve gone through C,C++,lil bit of DLD ve prepared...n rit nw m preparing Database,n ill prepare communications and DLD once again till monday inshALLAH n m nt concentratin on Islamc studies and Pak studies am doin this right?!?!..n for verbal n non verbal..ve dogars book that i bought for that assistant manager's post in this book also non verbal tests are included so m preparin the section frm dis book cuz the site u told me isnt workin properly..so kindly temme if somethin is missin in ma prepartion?!?!...for academic m much worried..shud I only go through the books that u ve told me like fsc's computer's book n some courses frm BS or general courses like Pak studies n Islamic studies as well??...n han if maths ill be included wot ill be frm that like general maths r somethin complex??*...n at the end m so so sry apka innnnnnna dimag kapane k lie..


----------



## fahimyaser

ooppssssssssssssssssssss........so many questions......abb tu fees leni peray gi...lolz.....will let u know tomorrow and site is www.pakone.pk....iv just gone through it and it works perfectly...... pleasure of mine for mine sar khapaeng...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> ooppssssssssssssssssssss........so many questions......abb tu fees leni peray gi...lolz.....will let u know tomorrow and site is http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-defence-military-careers/www.pakone.pk....iv just gone through it and it works perfectly...... pleasure of mine for mine sar khapaeng...



lolz ma shaid apka tuesday tk sir kapao....acha ab temme k shud i leave the prep of Pak studies and Islamic Studies?...at yo time were there ny questions from Islamic studies and Pak studies??..n yara again site isnt workin even i changed ma browser..bt stil whenever i open a test then a blank page appears...


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm okkk do khapaeng then it will be ma turn so....lolzz...and umm as i remember there is no need for preparation of pak and islamic studies as i guess there were no questions in initial bt as a safety u can prepare a little and i dnt know what happen to ur browser......frm where u r browsing so...IE,GC or MF


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm okkk do khapaeng then it will be ma turn so....lolzz...and umm as i remember there is no need for preparation of pak and islamic studies as i guess there were no questions in initial bt as a safety u can prepare a little and i dnt know what happen to ur browser......frm where u r browsing so...IE,GC or MF



dn knw yara wot has happnd 2 this site even I reinstalled the OS again this site isnt workin...ve cheked it on firefox and ie bt no response..


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm i dnt know then wht happened so with ur browser as it works perfect at my side...which connection u r using so?and u have to know just basics of computer..its soft ware and hardware and networking side a little bit plus a little bit communication know how.....do also touch GK AND PREPARE WELL ON VERBEL NON VERBEL AND INTELLIGENCE ...UR GOOD SCORE IN INTITIAL test will be worth alot in final merit list....tc buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm i dnt know then wht happened so with ur browser as it works perfect at my side...which connection u r using so?and u have to know just basics of computer..its soft ware and hardware and networking side a little bit plus a little bit communication know how.....do also touch GK AND PREPARE WELL ON VERBEL NON VERBEL AND INTELLIGENCE ...UR GOOD SCORE IN INTITIAL test will be worth alot in final merit list....tc buddy





tnx alot..ve prepared a lil bit of everythin bs networkin has been left which ve started 2day...n there s some virus i guess which doesnt allow the popups to be opend..das the reasn i guess...n han i recievd the interview call for assistant manager's post..ve u recieved it?


----------



## fahimyaser

pleasure of mine....hmm yuppp do prepare ur best and maybe its due to popups.....ahan thats grt when be ur interview nd i didnt rcv any cal yet...lolzzz.......


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> pleasure of mine....hmm yuppp do prepare ur best and maybe its due to popups.....ahan thats grt when be ur interview nd i didnt rcv any cal yet...lolzzz.......



haiiin u didn recieve ny call..thought u wud ve recieved it...2day they also called on ma cell numb n said that yo interview is gona b on 23 feb inshALLAH..bt hairat ha u shud ve recieved it...n it might be due 2 postal services..might be they ve delayed the delivery of the call..acha u recieved any call from them on cell or lanline numb???...n plz plz plz js pray for me yara...so that i can clear this army's test also...pata nai yara...I ve strong belief in ALLAH that inshALLAH ill clear it...bs js pray for me..n acha if someone clears army's test then wot ill be next to this test?..like medical or physical test..wot ill be next n after how much time ill it be?


----------



## fahimyaser

hmmm nops i didnt get any call...no comments as im use to with this when i was one the edge to join pma so its a little thing.....hmmm ajj tu tmhara test hogaya hoga....kesa hua test...gv me whole detail coz it will be much help for me in upcoming batch test....after this ur physicla test wil be held in near by army grd and then initial medical and then gna issb call for kohat...best of luck...waiting for ur reply.......almost every day after initial ur test will be held best of luck buddyy tcccc


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmmm nops i didnt get any call...no comments as im use to with this when i was one the edge to join pma so its a little thing.....hmmm ajj tu tmhara test hogaya hoga....kesa hua test...gv me whole detail coz it will be much help for me in upcoming batch test....after this ur physicla test wil be held in near by army grd and then initial medical and then gna issb call for kohat...best of luck...waiting for ur reply.......almost every day after initial ur test will be held best of luck buddyy tcccc



I think u ill get call 4 interview after sumtime...cz 2day i went overthere 4 interview....innnni quom bulai hui ti IT k lie...i think k electrical n mechanical's interviews ill be conducted after some time..candidates related to IT have only issued interview call letters..das wat i thnk dn knw wethr they ve issued call letter 2 yo ppl r not...hope 4 the best...n yara is icto ka na pocho...i didnt clear it...pata nai meray mind soraha ta js wkt i was attemptin q's..n dn knw hw i attemptd these questions n nai ho paya clear.....khair hope 4 the best...it all depends on our luck..


----------



## fahimyaser

u there now?


----------



## fahimyaser

yupp maybe it is like that anyways i get info internally that might be they will postpones this nescom recruitment as families of concerned orgainzation did objection alot as they didnt rcv call letter and this is now in chairman notice so lets see wht gnna happen...nd reaalllyy so sad to hear that u didnt clear on it......do come on this forum at 11 pm tommorrow ..will chat u then to let me know wht uv done there.....dnt be upset...Allah nay zaroor kuch bhtr rakha hoga Inshahallah


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> yupp maybe it is like that anyways i get info internally that might be they will postpones this nescom recruitment as families of concerned orgainzation did objection alot as they didnt rcv call letter and this is now in chairman notice so lets see wht gnna happen...nd reaalllyy so sad to hear that u didnt clear on it......do come on this forum at 11 pm tommorrow ..will chat u then to let me know wht uv done there.....dnt be upset...Allah nay zaroor kuch bhtr rakha hoga Inshahallah



ahan had some idea that i wud be nescom..bt leave everythin on ALLAH..n bout army test i wud say k jo b hoa beter hi hoa hoga...I prepard well for the test...bt aik tu test sbh saweray 8 am p ta...inni jaldi tu kbi maine apni clas atnd nai ki jina jaldi test ta....n second thing is that ma mind was totaly blankd I forced maself to concentrate on the q's bt i cudnt..khair ve left everythin on ALLAH..from monday inshALLAH ill again join ma work..that I left for these tests...n han that interview wasnt that tough...they took ma interview for bout 2 to 3 minutes..dn knw y for such a short time...n some q's were related to ma field..n one person was askin q's related to ma field...bt the rest of the members wre asking q's related to ma famly...n they wre gud ppl..n very friendly environmnt was there..hope 4 the best...n han ill try 2 cum at 11 actuly 2mrw ill be bzy sumwhere so might it wudnt be posible for me 2 cum online..tc


----------



## fahimyaser

hm sorry it was test of MTC...and well it all depends on our luck alot.....hmm dnt loose heart...keep the flag high buddy and what was their perception in MTC interview when u gave them.....how many candidates were there?i do wait for u at that time...hope to catch yew there....tataz


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hm sorry it was test of MTC...and well it all depends on our luck alot.....hmm dnt loose heart...keep the flag high buddy and what was their perception in MTC interview when u gave them.....how many candidates were there?i do wait for u at that time...hope to catch yew there....tataz



wot is mtc??...n basc questions wre there at the interview...n bout the candidates i wud say k buhat zyada quom bulai hui ti..bt all of them wre related 2 IT..infact someone told me k 22 feb ko b IT walo k interviews hue hain...n might b aj 24 ko b hue hn IT walo k..n ill try 2 cum at 11..bt not sure...cz ill be lil bit bzy after 10...i will get time after 1.30 bt i knw us time pr dunya sorai hoti ha...kal phr bat hoti ha...tc


----------



## fahimyaser

its marry time complex of pak navy and hope for the best if they didnt gv u any clear answer.actually i want to knw abt the academic test of icto that what was that and frm where they gv this time


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> its marry time complex of pak navy and hope for the best if they didnt gv u any clear answer.actually i want to knw abt the academic test of icto that what was that and frm where they gv this time



ahan i think that this mtc is related to nescom..i mean that its workin under nescom..or might be its an independnt organization...n yara i didn clear ma initials like verbal n non verbal academic par pnchne se pehle hi i was out...lolz..das y cant guide u k kia aya n kia nai aya...nyways js pray for me k i get selected in this nescom or mtc whatever...n m waitin for mcb's interview call also...js pray for me k i get anyone of these 2 jobs..bst of luck tc..


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm nopsss its MTC and over all umbrella is SPD so u have to concern over sps 8 scale wether its nescom krl or whteva and na kr yr i was thinking that might be u out in academic....well luck count alot so luck tells when be we click or when be nt...anyhow best of luck for ur these two tests....umm if ur any frd is in this icto test who cleared it then do cntct her to get info abt academic so......best of luckkkk and pray for me that i got call letter in icto...do prayyy fr me....tc buddy


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm nopsss its MTC and over all umbrella is SPD so u have to concern over sps 8 scale wether its nescom krl or whteva and na kr yr i was thinking that might be u out in academic....well luck count alot so luck tells when be we click or when be nt...anyhow best of luck for ur these two tests....umm if ur any frd is in this icto test who cleared it then do cntct her to get info abt academic so......best of luckkkk and pray for me that i got call letter in icto...do prayyy fr me....tc buddy



ahan chlo hope 4 the best...n yara none ov ma frns ve taken this icto's test...I think k whi patern hoga academics ka jo hamesha hota ha.....nywayz gud luk...n do pray 4 me too tc..


----------



## bushra21

did u reciev that interview call for assistant manager's post?..r any1 of u frn has recieved it?


----------



## fahimyaser

hmmm okii dokiiii chalo Allah kerey wesa hi hooooo aur nops i didnt rcv any call yet so....whzup nowadays


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmmm okii dokiiii chalo Allah kerey wesa hi hooooo aur nops i didnt rcv any call yet so....whzup nowadays


 
nothin bs m waitin for the results n ve heard that it ill take bout 2 to 3 months...hope 4 the best...n acha ksi frn ko be call nai ai is AM k interview ki?..u tell wats goin on these days?!?!


----------



## fahimyaser

bushra21 said:


> nothin bs m waitin for the results n ve heard that it ill take bout 2 to 3 months...hope 4 the best...n acha ksi frn ko be call nai ai is AM k interview ki?..u tell wats goin on these days?!?!


 
hmmmm okkkkiii dokii buddyyy and umm one of ma frd rcv call his interview is tomorow....and imm waiting for announcement of icto batch 2012....really waiting anxiouslyy for that timee....do keep remember me in ur prayers..plus doing jobbb here soo...wht abt u?any kinda job


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmmmm okkkkiii dokii buddyyy and umm one of ma frd rcv call his interview is tomorow....and imm waiting for announcement of icto batch 2012....really waiting anxiouslyy for that timee....do keep remember me in ur prayers..plus doing jobbb here soo...wht abt u?any kinda job



ahan n yeah m doin a job...sone ki lolz..din ma bout 15 to 16 hrs ma soti hn n baki tim browsing..dis z ma job nowdays..n abi mcb wali call b ksi ko nai ai...waitin 4 dat also...bs das it...mje 50 50 chance lag raha ha is AM ki job ka..pata nai kia hoga..n u tell u kin of job u ve right nw??


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm oki dokii nice job u vv and so much hardwork u doing in this job....keep the flag high buddy...lolz.....hmmm yuppp always be positive so hope for the best and my wishes r with u...well im doing job in SAMAA TV as satellite communication engineer..


----------



## mehmoona

salam...hope u r alll doing gud...i need to ask did anyone received ISSB call letter for ICTO female 2012 batch announced this feb?...if not then when it will be issued for khi candidates?....


----------



## fahimyaser

walaekumsalam. i guess females issb gonna held in april as they have to report to PMA at end of may plus do let me know mehmoona abt ur initial test..how was that and specialy abt academic...where from was that nd which books from i should prepare for academic test of icto to get best score....need urr kind response.Thanks


----------



## bushra21

fahimyaser said:


> hmm oki dokii nice job u vv and so much hardwork u doing in this job....keep the flag high buddy...lolz.....hmmm yuppp always be positive so hope for the best and my wishes r with u...well im doing job in SAMAA TV as satellite communication engineer..



gr8 job u r doin...is job ma kia masla ha achi khasi job ha y r u goin 4 other jobs...n yara ve recieved interview call from mcb...ALLAH ka shukar ha..bt mje samj nai araha k interview ma kia pochaingae..as m frm IT nt frm bankin business n stuff like that...lets see wot hapens...n han hw was yo frn's interview wh AM wala interview..n kch pata chla usko k kb declare karaingae results?


----------



## VanessaK

Shall we stop all these horror right now? Why are we waiting.


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm yuppp im doing but army is ma passion so struggling for that...do pray for me and previous hiring of techincal side as we engineers of mtc were postponed and they r againg gonatake test of engineers ...dnt know when be they gonna take and well if u r from it then they will gona ask u abt ur basics...ur final year project and all abt it ...well my csns also did give test in mtc nd they done mba..there final interview gna be held after 20 april...sooo hope for the best bacha ji...lolzz......tcccc

what kinda horror u r asking vaneesaa....and wht kinda wait so....


----------



## mehmoona

thx for info......well i dnt remember much abt academic test now...but there were questions from C++, a question was from windows solaris...basic computers related question....software engineering questions.....hope it helps...


----------



## mehmoona

im preparing 4 ISSB nowadays....i have gone through WAT, G.K, some laws of physics, Basic mathematics(word problems etc)...m i missing something here?.........


----------



## fahimyaser

hmm bundle of fanks for valueable info...mehmoona as im an electronic engineer having 3 year experience in satellite communication and i did clear all tests in previous batch bt as academic test was 80% frm computer so dnt remember abt academic test what was that and in my perception maybe i had low score in initial test so want ur help in this matter so that i can get high score in initial test to overcome my weaknesses....frm which book i should prepare abt academic test and wht kinda basic computer related questions soo...hardware and software so or wht else?well in issb ur current affairs,Gk ur IQ BASIC PHYSICS,MATHS should be strong.be positive at every question...specialy psychologist interview..GTO AND DP INTERVIEW...MAKE sure abt ur frst day tests well prepare and show ur positiveness in every sentence,picture story nd bla bla...Free MCQ ISSB Tests Entry Test 2012 General Knowledge MCQs Islamiat MCQs CSS Past Papers Online Preparation of NUST Entry Test MCQs online Preparation of A Level MCQs IQ Test, Objective General Knowledge MCQs Entrance Test Interview Questions MCAT EC is the website..it will help u alot...rest is to GOD who know all ...keep in touch mehmona at every stage...pray for me and il pray for u.....tc


----------



## Nageen

AOA mehmoona? how r u ? main initial test wali jis ko age per mana krdia tha or sister ko OK krdia tha .yad hay? due to internet baat nhi ho ski thi. khair, ab sonao kaha ho ? running ka test kasa raha ? or aj kal kia kr rhe ho? mari sister ko ok krdia but osnay mana krdia k mara koi interest nhi hay thatsy main futher nhi krongi.khair os ki marzi. ache khasi ,inital test, weight,age,percentage,height main nikal gi... but kia kah skty han.boht sari candidate ko tu mana he krdia tha naaa? i think 2,3 candidate he hongay running test main??well,im doing job in school. now tell me about ur side.take care
Allah Hafiz.


----------



## mehmoona

i have got my joining letter...will have to report on 18 at PMA kakul...walam nageen yes i do remember u..nope running test me kafi gurls thn....almost 65 ISSB me thn gurls......so nowadays me busy in preparation..........


----------



## fahimyaser

congrats mehmona...best of luck for u....can u let me know that in ghq interview how many candidates appeared,what was the interview and how many of u r joining PMA?AND how many r in waiting list?tc


----------



## fahimyaser

congrats mehmona...best of luck for u....can u let me know that in ghq interview how many candidates appeared,what was the interview and how many of u r joining PMA?AND how many r in waiting list?tc


----------



## fahimyaser

congrats mehmona...best of luck for u....can u let me know that in ghq interview how many candidates appeared,what was the interview and how many of u r joining PMA?AND how many r in waiting list?tc


----------



## mehmoona

thanx fahim...there were approx 50 gurls appeared in interview held at lhr n pindi....i guess 25 to 30 are going for training...dnt knw abt waiting candidates...wat abt u? have u got ur call letter?...wats the status.......


----------



## fahimyaser

pleasure of mine..hmm when we be interviewd we were 53 and total 40 reported to pma.hmm im waiting for next batch to be announced.. coz they r nt taking any male icto of last batch with ur batch.best of luck for u.tc


----------



## zagi

Dear Seniors Aoa,
I am waiting for the ISSB for Signal Corps (ICTO), 2012 -B. Kindly guide me about ISSB exam, would be same as PMA long course or different? When I'll be called for ISSB. 
Also steer me how to prepare....:-( 
Thnx


----------



## zagi

Bro can u tell me how much obstacles are there for ICTO???


----------



## WaseemWasii

*Assalam Aalikum to All *

After Clearing Initials Medical and Physical Test.. And After Submitting ISSB Form at 10 Aug... Anyone Received Call letter or Call ?


----------



## timydefence

zagi said:


> Bro can u tell me how much obstacles are there for ICTO???


 
9 Obstacles as for PMA Long Course



WaseemWasii said:


> *Assalam Aalikum to All *
> 
> After Clearing Initials Medical and Physical Test.. And After Submitting ISSB Form at 10 Aug... Anyone Received Call letter or Call ?


W.S. No not yet expected in 2nd week of Oct.


----------



## zagi

But on the same forum in last pages, its mentioned that there are 6 obstacles... I think thats for girls only?


----------



## timydefence

Bro yes 6 are for girls we hv 2 do 9.


----------



## zagi

Bro can you elaborate please... How much they ask about your academic, means we are going to appear after engineering and they have alot to ask?


----------



## timydefence

Bro in ISSB our knowledge of engnr will not be judged but in GHQ selection board aftr ISSB it wil b thr.


----------



## timydefence

Dd u appr frm RWP ASRC n wht s ur field of engrng?


----------



## F.O.X

My Advice , it takes only 0.3 seconds to type a word , so Write Complete Words . so others can understand as well.


----------



## timydefence

it taks 0.1sec 2 undrstnd thse words..........


----------



## F.O.X

timydefence said:


> it taks 0.1sec 2 undrstnd thse words..........



Mine wasn't a suggestion.


----------



## VCheng

F.O.X said:


> Mine wasn't a suggestion.



i thnk i agr wth yr sggstn. 

Oh wait, it is not a suggestion. I agree with it still, that one should pay attention to proper writing.


----------



## zagi

I appeared from Rawalpindi for Signal Corps, Submitted my forms on 6th august. Do you have any idea about schedule of ISSB for this course????


----------



## timydefence

zagi said:


> I appeared from Rawalpindi for Signal Corps, Submitted my forms on 6th august. Do you have any idea about schedule of ISSB for this course????
> It will b aftr 15oct.........


----------



## ali.raza995

Im a software engineer at NUST. I have just applied for ICTO and they approved my registration. Im confused about two small issues. Firstly i wanted to apply for ICTO(BCS Computer Software 4 years degree) but by mistake i selected ICTO(BSc Computer Engineering 4 years degree) while filling online registeration form and then submitted it. As I realized now i want to know how to change it because when i try to fill the registeration form again it does not allow me to do that and 2nd thing is though i got 3.66 CGPA in BS but in eligibility criteria there is only one second division is allowed i got 2. is it gonna cause problem on the day of intial test. Thanks in Advance


----------



## sammee.mushtaq

anyone plz guide me about registration at ASRC center and "Crossed postal order of Rs, 100.00 in favour of Director General Personnel Administration (DGPA), GHQ Rawalpindi"
should i have to get crossed postal order or i can simply give 100 rupees there at center???
plz guide me


----------



## arsalankhanzada123

Assalamualaikum.........
Will you please tell me what kind of interview will be in icto and how can i prepare myself for interview...


----------



## charslan

I appeared as ICTO and cleared preliminary tests. Anyone knows for which basis they will shortlist for personality test/interview?


----------



## manzoor_dae

any one plz tell me about the personality test in details.


----------



## humble_person

Hi friends,
I cleared the preliminary test for ICTO. I am waiting for the interview/personality test call. Has anyone received it? On which basis candidates will be shortlisted? and when will they send the interview/personality test call letter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sadia Razzaq

VrSoLdIeRs said:


> yaar to be very honest the time i gave it it consisted of 3 parts, 1st was verbal, 2d non verbal and the 3rd was academic!!!
> 
> i cant really guide you because i applied on base of networking and this time they are specifically looking for software development people... but mind you the questions that came were hard (though based on MCQs) and most of them belonged to the final year of study..... as they have posted on the website that they are looking for people with expertise in web development, web designing, OOP for SOA / Multitier Architecture, database programming (PL/SQL) in J2EE, VS. NET, ORACLE technologies. just concentrate on that and InshaAllah you will be through, plus you will need all this in the interview as well because the interview is about what you have studied in university.
> 
> there were around 25 guys with me, hardly 15 lasted till the academic test and among them 10-12 were able to pass!!!


AoA!
I have Alhamdulilah cleared my ISSB and medical and now I am bit worried about my final GHQ interview. What kind of questions do they ask, do they also check your general knowledge?

P.S I have applied for EME corps.
kindly quide me accordingly!


----------



## zainib

can u plz tell me about ICTO test pattern and what would be the slybus
on official webpage its written that Preliminary Tests will be from 11-24 February 2015,what type of qustns r asked in this test?? and professional written test on ICTOs 23 - 24 February 2015
should we have practical skills & must be good in coding/programmer????
and what about medical test for females...acc to many discussion forums its written that u have to go naked....is it so !!
 am v.worried  my cgpa is not very gud i-e * 3.1 / 4 *
need valid info plz reply sooner .



ali.raza995 said:


> Im a software engineer at NUST. I have just applied for ICTO and they approved my registration. Im confused about two small issues. Firstly i wanted to apply for ICTO(BCS Computer Software 4 years degree) but by mistake i selected ICTO(BSc Computer Engineering 4 years degree) while filling online registeration form and then submitted it. As I realized now i want to know how to change it because when i try to fill the registeration form again it does not allow me to do that and 2nd thing is though i got 3.66 CGPA in BS but in eligibility criteria there is only one second division is allowed i got 2. is it gonna cause problem on the day of intial test. Thanks in Advance



no u get it wrong ! it means that no 2nd division in ur academic career means No C grade in Matric No C in Fsc and same in graduation.n if u r nustian thn its not possible that u have 2 C..


----------



## Ch Muhammad Osama

zainib said:


> no u get it wrong ! it means that no 2nd division in ur academic career means No C grade in Matric No C in Fsc and same in graduation.n if u r nustian thn its not possible that u have 2 C..



what if i have 45% in ICS (Karachi Board) ?


----------



## AsianLion

faisal_qau said:


> please share test info of ICTO .specially academic test.



Dear Wannabe

for Datacom you may read DATACOMMUNICATION by BEHROUZFROZA
The academic test will be the same for given disciplines (BS-Computer System, BS-Software Engineering, Electrical Engineering, GIS and others)
for Intelligence test You can read ISSB test book by Dogar publishers.

Best of luck


----------



## naveedabbas5415

any body is here i need some help . . i am recommended in ICTOs


----------



## naveedabbas5415

any body is here i need help


----------



## naveedabbas5415

naveedabbas5415 said:


> any body is here i need help


hello\



naveedabbas5415 said:


> hello\


hi



naveedabbas5415 said:


> hello\
> 
> 
> hi


koi haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr.kami007222

Sir please can you tell me that can i apply for ICTO i have done my graduation(16) year education i am from peshawar and can you tell me about the ghq interview please


----------



## sarim007

Hello everyone ,can anyone of you please share the course outline for the ICTOS test,as many of us dont know about the test syllabus.I am going to appear for the upcoming test in aug,Thanks.


----------



## talhaishtiaq944

naveedabbas5415 said:


> hello\
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> koi haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Hello, are you recommended in ICTO's Army Course? Can you tell me what type of questions they ask in the interview?


----------



## xy1234546

4arlover said:


> Salam,
> I am Adil Awan from Nawabshah.
> I have passed out the Initial written test of ICTO on 19-04-2010 Monday.
> As the many freinds want to know about the test of ICTO,so it's mine plasure to share the idea of test i have given yesterday !!!
> The test taken was online,mean to say taken on Computer if u pass one test then you will move forward to next test either you will fail or u can say screen out from test...
> There are 3 part of test;
> 1) Intelligence Test based on ( Verbal and Non-Verbal Test).
> Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.
> Non-Verbal 90 MCQS 90 Min.
> 
> 2) Academic Test (I have studied 42 Subjects in my University while doing BS(IT), so the question in that test was 50% to 70% from these 42 subjects.
> The Academic Test contain 40 MCQS and 40 minutes time .
> 
> 3) Personality Test. (All questions are in Urdu Language)
> only Two choice ( Yes or No )
> 214 Questions no limit of time
> 
> If anyone needs more information,then you can ask i will try my best to answer your Question ...
> 
> One-thing i have to tell you that,i have call for interview and preliminary medical test next week !!!
> Need your best wishes and prays to get success in that interview.
> 
> Have a nice day !!!
> God bless us all.


Hey can you pls tell more about the academic test? what area did it cover?


----------



## YaqoobAlam

4arlover said:


> *I have passed out* the Initial written test of ICTO on 19-04-2010 Monday.


I hope you are fine.


----------



## Khan_patriot

T4Tango said:


> I hope you are fine.


Too late to ask now I suppose, it’s been 12 years since he “passed out” 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------

